# Wie findet ihr die Preise der Geforce GTX 1080 und GTX 1070?



## PCGH_Mark (13. Juni 2016)

Ahoi!

Nach der Geforce GTX 1080 hat Nvidia nun auch die Geforce GTX 1070 offiziell veröffentlicht. Mit Preisempfehlungen von 749 beziehungsweise 499 Euro, jeweils für die Founders Edition, sind die Grafikkarten teurer geworden als ihre direkten Vorgänger. Die "guten" Custom-Designs liegen in ähnlichen Preisregionen. Wir wollen nun gerne wissen, was ihr davon haltet. Es handelt sich um eine Multiple-Choice-Umfrage, um jeweils einen Haken bei der GTX 1080 und GTX 1070 setzen zu können.

Lektüre zum Nachlesen:
Geforce GTX 1080 im Test: Der erste 16-nm-Konig mit 2 GHz im OC-Betrieb [Test der Woche]
Geforce GTX 1070 im Test: Titan-X-Leistung zum halben Preis [Update]


----------



## efdev (13. Juni 2016)

Mir beides zu Teuer mal abgesehen davon dass die Karten sowieso außerhalb meines Preisbereichs sind finde ich das Angebot beider Karte nicht attraktiv genug, viel Leistung für viel Preis halt.
Hält aber die meisten anscheinend nicht von einem Kauf ab zumindest in meinem Bekanntenkreis


----------



## DjTomCat (13. Juni 2016)

Preis finde ich noch gerade so Angemessen. Aber die Leistung reicht noch nicht aus um meine Titan der ersten Generation zu ersetzen. Ich denke das ich ich auf die BigChips  warte. Meine Preisliche Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 1200-1500€.


----------



## Rolk (13. Juni 2016)

Ich finde die Preiserhöhungen reichlich frech. Eine gute Custom 1070 müsste schon auf ~400 € fallen damit ich über einen Kauf überhaupt erst nachdenke. Die 1080 ist ohnehin jenseits von gut und böse.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Juni 2016)

Beide sind MIR zu teuer - mein Preisbereich liegt bei 200€ - 300€.
Ich geb mein Gelb lieber für was anderes als für ne Graka aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Juni 2016)

Beide sind zu teuer und beide werde ich nicht kaufen... was aber nichts mit dem Preis zu tun hat. 800€ für ne Grafikkarte ausgeben würde ich machen, da muss dann aber mehr kommen als die Leistung einer 1080 (bzw. zweier 980).

--> Warten auf GP102/Vega.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (13. Juni 2016)

Bei der Founders Edition hat Nvidia gesagt der höhere Preis sei durch qualitativ höherwertige Materialien gerechtfertigt. Wenn dann halt wenigstens so Sachen wie Spulenfiepen und dergleichen nicht mehr auftreten würde.
Aber selbst dann finde ich persönlich die Karten zu teuer und kaufe mir auch sicher keine.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Juni 2016)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Bei der Founders Edition hat Nvidia gesagt der höhere Preis sei durch qualitativ höherwertige Materialien gerechtfertigt.



Haben sie gesagt, stimmt.

Realität ist, dass dem billigen Referenzboard und dem billigen Referenzkühler durch geschicktes Marketing + neuem Verkaufsnamen ein Qualitäts-Image verpasst werden soll um einen höheren Preis zu rechtfertigen.

Und was soll man sagen: Es funktioniert. Wo bei vergangenen Generationen noch über laute Ref-Kühler gescholten wurde ist die FE bei manchen jetzt was ganz besonderes. An manchen Stellen ists wirklich lustig wie extrem gutgläubig manche Leute durch die Welt laufen - ich meine mal ehrlich, der Refkühler der Founders sieht nicht mal nennenswert anders aus als die refs der letzten 3 Generationen und er arbeitet auch noch genau gleich (fast - die VaporChamber die ihn leistungsfähiger gemacht hat und bei der GTX580 eingebaut wurde ist ja aus Kostengründen wieder weg ), die Ref-Platine ist genauso minimalistisch ausgebaut wie schon bei der GTX980 (es fehlen wieder Bauteile für 10 cent obwohl Platz dafür wäre) und da kleben dien anderes Schild drauf und die Leute finden das alles auf einmal toll.


----------



## Pittermann (13. Juni 2016)

Tja, zu teuer, wie immer halt.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (13. Juni 2016)

Genau das meinte ich, habe sie zwar gesagt aber nicht gemacht. Hatte mit den letzten Karten von Nvidia nur schlechte Erfahrungen und schon seit 2 Jahren keine Lust mehr.
Von daher mal wieder: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JbovJbKALzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## facehugger (13. Juni 2016)

Beide zu teuer und für mich daher zu den aufgerufenen Preisen uninteressant Und in Sachen "Founders Edition", die in der Demo mit 65°C lief Für mich eine Verarschung des Kunden ohne gleichen. Sorry für die deutlichen Worte, aber diese Temps erreicht das geschickt umgetaufte Referenzdesign unter Stress nur mit 100% Lüfter, wenn überhaupt...

Und dann ist dann auch nix mehr mit niedriger Lautstärke. Wobei die Geräuschentwicklung eh subjektiv ist. Für mich sind 4 Sone unter Last schon extrem störend. Wirklich sehr ruhig unter Stress war meine Asus GTX 670 DC II mit 0,8 Sone.

Dann werben die auch noch mit guter Übertaktbarkeit des Pascal-Chips. Blöd nur, das sich die Referenzkarte schon ohne jegliches OC nach einer gewissen Aufwärmphase ordentlich runtertaktet, weil sie in`s Temperatur-Limit rennt

Daher wie so oft, umschreibe ein Produkt mit den schönsten Worten/Versprechungen, schüre den Hype in`s Bodenlose  und selbst "Stuhlgang" verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot

Gruß


----------



## -Chefkoch- (13. Juni 2016)

[x] _GTX 1080: Angemessen; werde ich aber nicht kaufen
_
[x]_GTX 1070: Angemessen; werde ich kaufen_

Warte nur noch auf EVGA


----------



## theLamer (13. Juni 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> [x] _GTX 1080: Angemessen; werde ich aber nicht kaufen
> _
> [x]_GTX 1070: Angemessen; werde ich kaufen_
> 
> Warte nur noch auf EVGA


Vega meist du wohl 

Kann ich mich nur der überwältigenden Mehrheit anschließen. Meine 2x R9 290 werden wohl noch einige Zeit ackern müssen. Finde die Pascal-Karten auch zu teuer. Lieber ein paar Details weniger statt hunderte Euro zu verbrennen.


----------



## efdev (13. Juni 2016)

theLamer schrieb:


> Vega meist du wohl



Ich glaube er meint das Custom Design von EVGA wenn er den Preis für die 1070 angemessen findet ist ihm Vega sowieso egal


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Juni 2016)

Beide Male angemessen.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (13. Juni 2016)

@ theLamer

Ich will JETZT eine neue Karte und nicht erst Ende des Jahres...


----------



## orca113 (13. Juni 2016)

Sowohl 1070 als auch 1080 sind mir zu teuer und ich kaufe beide nicht. Zumindest nicht in absehbarer Zeit neu.

Habe letztes Jahr ca. 800€ für eine Grafikkarte ausgegeben und das auch nur weil ich es satt war immer wieder gebrauchte Grakas zu holen und ich mir sonst nichts großartiges für den PC gegönnt habe. Damals war es eine EVGA GTX980Ti Classified. Da dachte ich schon wie bescheuert ist es 800€ auszugeben... Aber da anscheinend die Preisschraube seitens Nvidia mangels aktueller konkurrenzfähiger Produkte aus dem Hause AMD, immer weiter geschraubt wird sage ich (auch wenn ich anfangs zunächst überlegte,letztendlich aber Vernunft siegte) nein zur GTX1080 in welcher Form auch immer. Da warte ich nun lieber wieder ein Jahr und kaufe eine gebrauchte. 
Davon mal abgesehen, meine Classi rockt in meinen Spielen immer noch alles weg. Es wäre unsinniges Geldverbrennend sie nun auf den Markt zu schmeissen. Auch hat mich der Test der GTX1080 nicht überzeugt. Leistung hat das Biest, keine Frage aber zu welchem Preis und mit welchem Abstand zur GTX980Ti@OC...


----------



## Crush4r (13. Juni 2016)

Zu Teuer, aber dennoch die Super Jetstream bestellt. Der Euro-Kurs ist zurzeit einfach im eimer. ist nicht alleinig nvidia schuld sondern auch die inflation, denke mal ohne die inflation einzuberechnen würde man auf ein ähnliches niveu kommen wie 970 und 980 zur einführung.


----------



## simons700 (13. Juni 2016)

Alles total überteuert.
Werd mal schaun ob ich in einem der Panikverkäufe zur Zeit eine 290x ref. für 150-160€ bekommen kann.
Hab da noch einen alten CPU Tower Kühler rum liegen und wollte schon immer mal ein kleines Modding Projekt damit starten


----------



## BikeRider (13. Juni 2016)

Sind mir beide zu teuer.
Ich warte und schaue, was AMD bald so bieten wird.


----------



## violinista7000 (14. Juni 2016)

Mir fehlt ein: ich bin unsicher! Erst wenn AMD da ist, werde ich entscheiden, was ich kaufen werde. Auf jeden Fall finde ich den Preis zu teuer!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Juni 2016)

Teuer? Ja.
Werde ich mir eine kaufen? Siehe Signatur


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Juni 2016)

Auch ich finde die Preise der 1080 zu hoch, trotzdem 2 davon gekauft. 

Das jammern geht dann bei der 1080ti und der nächsten Titan weiter. Billiger wird es sicher nicht mehr.


----------



## Herbststurm (14. Juni 2016)

Hatte wirklich vor meine GTX570 mit einer neuen Nvidia Karte zu ersetzen aber nicht zu diesen Preisen!

Wenn die Testberichte stimmig sind, wird es dann eher eine RX 480.


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juni 2016)

Liebes PCGH Team, ist euch wenigstens bewusst was der letzte Punkt den man anwählen kann für Auswirkungen auf das gesammte Umfrageergebnis haben wird und das es mit sicherheit die Fans der roten Fraktion in massen anziehen wird ?


----------



## Kiryu (14. Juni 2016)

Und da an dieser Umfrage ja bekanntermaßen das Wohlergehen unserer Zivilisation hängt ist das ziemlich dramatisch!

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Captn (14. Juni 2016)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Liebes PCGH Team, ist euch wenigstens bewusst was der letzte Punkt den man anwählen kann für Auswirkungen auf das gesammte Umfrageergebnis haben wird und das es mit sicherheit die Fans der roten Fraktion in massen anziehen wird ?


Schon mal dran gedacht, dass die Karten für einige völlig uninteressant sind?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Juni 2016)

Ca. 100 Euro zuviel. 
Gekauft hab ich sie mir aber trotzdem, da ich selbst über 100 Euro für Lau erhalten hab und meine alte GTX 970 noch für einen sehr guten Preis verkaufen konnte.


----------



## efdev (14. Juni 2016)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Liebes PCGH Team, ist euch wenigstens bewusst was der letzte Punkt den man anwählen kann für Auswirkungen auf das gesammte Umfrageergebnis haben wird und das es mit sicherheit die Fans der roten Fraktion in massen anziehen wird ?



Ist doch völlig egal da du mehrere Punkte auswählen kannst hat es auf die anderen Werte keinen relevanten Einfluss wenn überhaupt  
Und ja ich hab das unterste auch angekreuzt


----------



## Herbststurm (14. Juni 2016)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Auch ich finde die Preise der 1080 zu hoch, trotzdem 2 davon gekauft.
> 
> Das jammern geht dann bei der 1080ti und der nächsten Titan weiter. Billiger wird es sicher nicht mehr.



Solange keine richtige Konkurrenz da ist, die den Preis drücken bzw. regulieren könnte und Nvidia ihre Karten trotz des hohen Preis und dem Gejammer der Käufer los wird, kann man sagen: "Billiger wird es sicher nicht mehr"

Eher könnte man erwarten, dass sie in der nächsten bzw. übernächsten Gen. weiter die Preisschraube nach oben drehen, da wahrscheinlich dann auch wieder viel gejammert wird aber letztendlich genug verkauft wird.

Ich werde wohl für mich umdenken und mir eher ein passendes Preis/Leistung Schnäppchen in den Rechner schrauben und schauen, was es Neues gibt, wenn diese Karte meine Spiele nicht mehr ausreichend befeuern kann. Ich zocke eh noch auf 1080p.


----------



## freieswort (14. Juni 2016)

gtx 1070 wird gekauft, titan x leistung zum halben preis sagt alles, so wie es pcgh genannt hat bei ihren test

daher ist der preis angemessen


----------



## Rolk (14. Juni 2016)

Nur müsste es mittlerweile GTX980Ti Leistung zum selben Preis heisen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juni 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass die Karten für einige völlig uninteressant sind?



verstehe den zusammenhang nicht was diese aussage mit meiner meinung zutun hat ? Der letzte punkt sorgt dafür das viele amd fans hier ankommen und diese werden natürlich auch im gleichen atemzug auf "zu teuer, kaufe ich mir nicht" klicken.. ist doch völlig klar. Deshalb finde ich es ein bisschen schade.

Wenn ich mir das ergebnis jetzt ansehe, sieht man ja das ich recht hatte.


----------



## Captn (14. Juni 2016)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> verstehe den zusammenhang nicht was diese aussage mit meiner meinung zutun hat ? Der letzte punkt sorgt dafür das viele amd fans hier ankommen und diese werden natürlich auch im gleichen atemzug auf "zu teuer, kaufe ich mir nicht" klicken.. ist doch völlig klar. Deshalb finde ich es ein bisschen schade.
> 
> Wenn ich mir das ergebnis jetzt ansehe, sieht man ja das ich recht hatte.


Nicht jeder "rote" Fan lässt sich auf dein Niveau herab. Also brauchst du dir auch keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Ion (14. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte die 1070 auf dem Schirm, aber als ich den Preis sah wurde mir erstmal schlecht.
Was Nvidia mittlerweile für Mittelklasse-Chips verlangt ist utopisch und keineswegs mehr lustig.

Ich weiß, die Vergleiche hinken etwas, aber die 8800Ultra kam damals für 800€ auf den Markt und das war eine absolute Highend Karte die alles in den Schatten gestellt hat.

Die 1080 ist jetzt gerade mal ~20% über der Titan X und hat zudem (zwar schnelleren, aber) weniger Vram. Dann kommt Nvidia auch noch auf die glorreiche Idee der Founders Edition 

Klar, die Fertigung wird immer aufwendiger, sicherlich ist sie aber auch wesentlich effizienter als noch 2007.


----------



## Amon (15. Juni 2016)

Ich habe jetzt mal meinen Haken bei Polaris gemacht da ich mir gerade erst eine R9 Fury gegönnt habe. Außerdem mache ich die Preispolitik von Nvidia nicht mehr mit, dazu dann noch die GTX970 Geschichte, für mich ist NV jetzt erst mal keine Alternative mehr zu AMD.


----------



## orca113 (15. Juni 2016)

@Ion

Bin komplett deiner Meinung, sicherlich sind die Karten schnell und technisch was ganz tolles. Aber es ist eben nicht mehr der Sprung zur letzten Generation wie das früher bei den Karten war.



> Klar, die Fertigung wird immer aufwendiger, sicherlich ist sie aber auch wesentlich effizienter als noch 2007.



Das auf jeden Fall. Aber gerade weil es effizienter ist müsste die Chip Ausbeute wesentlich größer und eben wirtschaftlicher sein. Natürlich wird man diesen Kostenvorteil nicht zu 100% an den Kunden weitergeben aber weil man den Hals nichts vollbekommt die Preise künstlich hoch halten und erhöhen 8auch weil man weiß das AMD bei weitem nicht gefährlich wird) finde ich schon hart und ist für mich ein Grund bei diesem Spiel nicht mit zumachen. Wie oben schon gesagt, ich gebe das Geld nicht aus und kaufe allenfalls gebraucht.


----------



## JanJake (15. Juni 2016)

VIEL zu teuer!

500€ für eine 1070 die in der Produktion weniger kostet als eine 970 für 200€ mehr? Leider sind genug so bescheuert und kaufen die! Mehr als extrem überteuert!

700€ für die 1080 die auch nur die große Mittelklasse ist? 400-500 MAXIMAL wären okay gewesen. 

Wer so ein Müll kauft ist selber schuld!

AMD bringt erst die Mittelklasse mit Polaris für 200-250 heraus! In etwa die Leistung einer 390X. Zwar auch kein brüller, aber die Karte ist vom Preis her zumindest da wo sie auch hingehört! Günster als der Vorgänger weil die eben auch in der Produktion etc günstiger ist!

Egal was Nvidia verbockt, die Leute kaufen!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

Viel zu teuer, ich nehme mal an das die TI dann an die 1000er Marke kommt? 
Na egal, ich habe dank meiner 980TI eh kein Grund zum wechseln. Dank OC immer noch ein Biest


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Juni 2016)

JanJake schrieb:


> VIEL zu teuer!
> 
> 500€ für eine 1070 die in der Produktion weniger kostet als eine 970 für 200€ mehr? Leider sind genug so bescheuert und kaufen die! Mehr als extrem überteuert!
> 
> ...


Soll doch jeder mit seinem Geld machen was er möchte. 
Ein Produkt wegen dem Preis zu kritisieren ist das eine. Aber die Leute, die das Produkt kaufen gleichzeitig zu beleidigen das andere. 

Und seit wann ist die 480 der preisliche Nachfolger der 390 (X)??

Eher der 380 und der Einstiegspreis jener war mit 4gb ebenso 220 Euro. Daher Mitnichten mit günstiger.

Ansonsten machst du gerade nix anderes wie manch andere mit dem Preis Vergleich Titan X und GTX 1070.

Trotz allem stimmt bei der RX 480 das Preis-leistungs Verhältnis. Das stimmt wohl und kann ich beipflichten.

Nur sollte man aufpassen nicht gleich die Käuferschaft als dumme Lämmlein abzustempeln...


----------



## TheLax (15. Juni 2016)

Ich finde die neue Preisgestaltung von Nvidia hervorragend! Endlich weiß ich wofür ich studiert habe und wieso ich mich hinsichtlich eines adäquaten Arbeitsplatzes so verrückt gemacht habe! Damit ich mir eine hochpreisige neue Grafikkarte kaufen kann, von der ich unterm Strich nichts habe weil ich den ganzen Tag auf der Arbeit sitze!


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> @Ion
> 
> Bin komplett deiner Meinung, sicherlich sind die Karten schnell und technisch was ganz tolles. Aber es ist eben nicht mehr der Sprung zur letzten Generation wie das früher bei den Karten war.
> 
> ...


Du hast es mit deiner GTX 980 Ti auch nicht wirklich "nötig" umzusteigen. Zumal dein Kärtchen sicherlich nicht @stock läuft Gut,_ ich_ bin der Meinung wenn ich auf ne neue Schubse umsteige, dann sollte sich die Performance auch *deutlich* verbessern...

Gruß


----------



## Standeck (15. Juni 2016)

Beide zu teuer. 
1080 sollte um die 500 bis max 600 kosten, 1070 von 300- 400. Und darüber die großen Chips. 1080Ti oder TitanX2.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2016)

Beide zu teuer. Ich warte auf Polaris 11 bzw. Navi, den Vega-Nachfolger.


----------



## Firebuster (15. Juni 2016)

Seit Nvidia davon abgekommen ist den "dicken Chip" in die x70 / x80 Karten und den Mittelklasse-Chip darunter zu verbauen sind die Preise einfach explodiert.

Da wurde dann einfach eine neue Prestige-Marke ala "Titan" eingeführt um eine neue Preisgrenze auszuloten. Daran orientieren sich die "kleineren" Karten.

Den Schafen kann dann die nächste Generation mit einem ordentlichen Aufpreis präsentiert werden ... denn immerhin bekommt man ja für einen "kleinen Preis" Titan-Leistung.

Ich frage mich, wie es dann weiter gehen soll?
1080 mit HBM2 1000€ ?
1080ti mit GDDR5X 1300€ ?
1080ti mit HBM2 1500€ ?
Titan XYZ 2000€ ?

Und jetzt soll mir noch mal jemand sagen, dass diese Preise gerechtfertigt sind und es vor allem auch begründen.

Ich hatte seit der Riva TNT Nvidia Karten aber was Nvidia in den letzten 2-3 Jahren abgezogen und verbockt  hat, hat mich erstmalig eine AMD-Karte kaufen lassen. Und was muss  ich  feststellen? Sie läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## Monopoly29 (15. Juni 2016)

Die 1070 ist mir zu teuer für eine Grafikkarte.
Entweder die sinkt im Preis oder es kommt eine 1060 Ti mit guter Preis/Leistung (300-350€) oder ich muss tatsächlich zum ersten Mal bei AMD zugreifen.
Hauptsache eine günstige Karte bevor die ganzen E3 Spiele erscheinen auf die man sich jetzt schon freut.


----------



## Rarek (15. Juni 2016)

[X] meh, gimme Polaris

das muss ich als treuer AMD Anhänger eh wählen, aber die Formulierung ist trotzdem gut


----------



## RonGames (15. Juni 2016)

Die GTX 1070 wird definitiv meine R9 290X ablösen, da AMD nichts im Petto hat, was so schnell ist wie die, bleibt nur Nvidia. Wenn die ersten Karte so die 400€ erreichen wird es langsam interessant.


----------



## KaneTM (15. Juni 2016)

[X] GTX 1080: Zu teuer; werde ich nicht kaufen
[X] GTX 1070: Zu teuer; werde ich nicht kaufen

...würde die 1080 jedoch kaufen, wenn ich nicht auf Vega bzw. eine 1080ti warten würde. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich Nvidia nicht abkaufe, dass das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis in Ordnung sein soll. Jeweils 50 € Aufpreis zum Launchpreis der 970 / 980 hätte ich als "normale" Preissteigerung empfunden. Der aufgerufene Preis für "normale" Nachfolgekarten ist jedoch unrealistisch. 

Aber der Vollständigkeit halber: Natürlich kann wirklich alles jetzt so viel mehr kosten! NV ist nicht die Wohlfahrt, und wenn die Kosten steigen, müssen die Preise hoch. Ich glaube einfach nicht, dass die Kosten derartig gestiegen sind - würde mich von NV gerne eines besseren belehren lassen. Wenn sie damals mit einem Gewinn pro Karte von z.B. 15 % kalkuliert haben und dass jetzt wieder tun, dabei aber diese Preise rauskommen... ok! Finde ich angemessen. Mein Gefühl (mangels konkreter Zahlen von NV) sagt mir aber, dass eher alles, was den Mehrpreis ausmacht, der saftig hochgeschraubten Gewinnmarge geschuldet ist. Schlimm genug, dass ich es trotzdem bezahlen würde


----------



## Grestorn (15. Juni 2016)

Objektiv zu teuer (wegen mangelnder Konkurenz), ich würde sie mir aber trotzdem kaufen wenn sie mir nennenswerte Vorteile bringen würde. Da das nicht der Fall ist, warte ich auf Big Pascal. Und schaudere schon im Voraus im Gedanken an den Preis. Daher:

_GTX 1080: Zu teuer; werde ich nicht kaufen
GTX 1070: Zu teuer; werde ich nicht kaufen
_


----------



## mannefix (15. Juni 2016)

Zu teuer. Nvidia wird langsam unsymphatisch. Spulenfiepen für 500 Euro? Die piepen.


----------



## Mr_Cenk (15. Juni 2016)

Absolut lächerliche Preise. Man weiss halt nicht ob Nvidia einfach zu schlau  oder der Kunde zu dumm ist...
Ich hoffe dass die GTX 1180 gleich 700€ vor Steuern und die GTX 1280 gleich 800€ kostet.
Plus 100€ Aufpreis für FE Edition natürlich.
Schröpft sie ab Nvidia! So viel wie ihr nur könnt!


----------



## Kaimikaze (15. Juni 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Beide zu teuer. Ich warte auf Polaris 11 [...].



+1 

Bei mir hat Nvidia allerdings vorerst eh keine Chance mehr (Preisgestaltung, Speicherlüge, elitäres Gehabe, Monopolist).


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2016)

Eigentlich logisch, das die Customdesigns der GTX 1070/1080 nicht günstiger wie die "Founders Edition" angeboten werden. Zumal die Karten mit mind. 2 Propellern auf dem Kühler eigentlich immer kühler/leiser wie das Referenzdesign waren/sind und daher auch mit einem größeren OC-Potential aufwarteten.

Aber klar, nicht jeder Käufer ist so gut informiert wie viele der User hier. Der beste Kunde ist schließlich immer noch der nichtwissende Kunde

Gruß


----------



## Kugelfisch (15. Juni 2016)

KaneTM schrieb:


> Aber der Vollständigkeit halber: Natürlich kann wirklich alles jetzt so viel mehr kosten! NV ist nicht die Wohlfahrt, und wenn die Kosten steigen, müssen die Preise hoch. Ich glaube einfach nicht, dass die Kosten derartig gestiegen sind - würde mich von NV gerne eines besseren belehren lassen. Wenn sie damals mit einem Gewinn pro Karte von z.B. 15 % kalkuliert haben und dass jetzt wieder tun, dabei aber diese Preise rauskommen... ok! Finde ich angemessen. Mein Gefühl (mangels konkreter Zahlen von NV) sagt mir aber, dass eher alles, was den Mehrpreis ausmacht, der saftig hochgeschraubten Gewinnmarge geschuldet ist. Schlimm genug, dass ich es trotzdem bezahlen würde


Ich habe keine Ahnung von den Margen in der Elektronikindustrie, aber in meiner Branche variieren zumindest die Umsatzmargen im Bereich von 400 bis >1000% je nach Produkt ausgehend von den Produktionskosten. Ziehen wir mal 300% Overhead ab (das ist sehr großzügig), bleiben 100 bis >700% Gewinn.


----------



## Turbo1993 (15. Juni 2016)

Aktuell finde ich, kann man die Preise noch rechtfertigen. Die 1080 ist nun mal schneller als die Titan X und die 1070 konkurriert mit der 980TI. Dabei brauch beide deutlich weniger Energie und bieten moderne Features.
Da große Problem, was ich kommen sehe, ist wenn der große Chip heraus kommt, dann müssten die Preis drastisch fallen 300/150 € (1080/1070). Das wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht passieren. Stattdessen werden 1080ti und Titan sonstwas deutlich teurer und das würde ich dann auch ziemlich unverschämt finden.


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2016)

Turbo1993 schrieb:


> Aktuell finde ich, kann man die Preise noch rechtfertigen. Die 1080 ist nun mal schneller als die Titan X und die 1070 konkurriert mit der 980TI. Dabei brauch beide deutlich weniger Energie und bieten moderne Features.
> Da große Problem, was ich kommen sehe, ist wenn der große Chip heraus kommt, dann müssten die Preis drastisch fallen 300/150 € (1080/1070). Das wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht passieren. Stattdessen werden 1080ti und Titan sonstwas deutlich teurer und das würde ich dann auch ziemlich unverschämt finden.


Unverschämt? Nunja, Nvidia kann es sich z.Z. leisten diese Preise zu verlangen. Schließlich hat die Konkurrenz nix ähnlich fixes im Angebot und zweitens bekommt man bei der GTX 1070 Titan X-Power für 500 Taler...

Also wer da nicht zuschlägt, ist praktisch selbst schuld. Oder seh ich das etwa falsch


----------



## ChriKa (15. Juni 2016)

Da es immer schwieriger wird noch mehr an Leistung von Generation zu Generation aus den Karten rauszukitzeln, ist es klar, das man für mehr Geld immer weniger an Mehrleistung bekommt. Die Produktionskosten werden deswegen aber auch nicht weniger. Es ist doch bei den Prozessoren nicht anders.

 Ich hatte mit den von Nvidia veranschlagten Preisen ehrlich gesagt gerechnet. Was ist daran zu viel, wenn man (mehr als) 980 TI Leistung, für die man bis vor wenigen Wochen noch weit über 600 Euro zahlen musste, nun weniger als 500 € zahlen muss? Was wird da erwartet?


----------



## Eragoss (15. Juni 2016)

GTX 1080, zu teuer da mir der Leistungssprung zu meiner GTX 980ti @ 1.300Mhz zu klein ist um mit ca. 300,-€ Verlust upzugraden. Mir passt es auch nicht so richtig das die Leistungssteigerung hauptsächlich über die Taktfrequenz / 16nm Architektur umgesetzt wurde. Anhand der kleineren Chipfläche, weniger Shader, geringere Speicheranbindung ist ziemlich klar erkennbar das sich Nvidia sehr viel Spielraum für leistungsstärkere Modelle gelassen hat, aber den Preis für Highend Modelle abruft. 

Mal schauen was Nvidia für Preise bei den neuen Titan bzw. GTX 1080ti Modellen abruft. Für eine 1080ti wäre ich ggf. bereit um die 700,- € hinzulegen (wenn ich für die 980ti dann noch 300-350€ bekomme) 
Das Leistungsplus sollte dann aber bei mindestens 60-80% liegen... 

Aber auch mal schauen was AMD macht, wäre mal wieder Zeit das Sie dagegen halten. Extrem Schade das die Fury nur 4GB HBM Speicher unterstützt hat. 

P.S. Nvidia macht auch ordentlich Gewinn und da sind die Investitionen/Forschungskosten mit einkalkuliert. 
Quartalszahlen: Nvidia meldet mehr Umsatz und Gewinn - Notebookcheck.com News 
Nvidia – Wikipedia


----------



## xeonking (15. Juni 2016)

naja,ich finde sie auch zu teuer,für mich persönlich. allerdings habe ich für eine 1070 auch den passenden Preis ala ihren direkten vorgänger der 970 erwartet. das gleiche gilt für die 1080. daher,immer ran mit der Polaris.

gruß


----------



## SirGonzo (15. Juni 2016)

Meine GTX 970 reicht derzeit noch. OK bei einer Auflösung 3440 X 1440  muss ich bei einigen spielen die Details runterstellen damit ich die 100 fps erreiche , aber das stört mich nicht so ganz. Und ausserdem, bei der Preispolitik von NVIDIA würde ich weder eine 1080 noch eine 1070 aus Prinzip nicht kaufen. Ist schon ne Frechheit was die da veranstalten. Aber so wie ich Nvidia kenne, haben die noch ein Preisleistungs ASS im Ärmel . Vielleicht die GTX 1060 mit Wahnsinns übertaktungsptential ? Warten wir mal ab .


----------



## Turbo1993 (15. Juni 2016)

facehugger schrieb:


> Unverschämt? Nunja, Nvidia kann es sich z.Z. leisten diese Preise zu verlangen. Schließlich hat die Konkurrenz nix ähnlich fixes im Angebot und zweitens bekommt man bei der GTX 1070 Titan X-Power für 500 Taler...
> 
> Also wer da nicht zuschlägt, ist praktisch selbst schuld. Oder seh ich das etwa falsch



Ich würde es ja erst unverschämt finden, wenn die fiktive 1080ti eine neue Preisklasse eröffnen würde und nicht den Preis der aktuellen 1080 einnehmen würde. Wenn die 1080 und 1070 nach Veröffentlichung die Preisklassen von 970 und 980 (ohne Abverkauf) einnehmen, ist ja alles in Ordnung. Aber wie gesagt, ich glaube eher, dass die neuen großen Chips einfach teurer werden, als ihre direkt Vorgänger. 
Was aber stimmt, aktuell sind 1080 und 1070, egal ob nur Oberklasse oder nicht, nun mal die schnellsten Karten.


----------



## gabr1eL44 (15. Juni 2016)

JanJake schrieb:


> VIEL zu teuer!
> 
> 500€ für eine 1070 die in der Produktion weniger kostet als eine 970 für 200€ mehr? Leider sind genug so bescheuert und kaufen die! Mehr als extrem überteuert!
> 
> ...


Achso. Du erwartest also, dass NVIDIA die Karten zu dem Preis raus gibt, den sie auch bei der Produktion kosten. Also wenn die Karte einzeln produziert 200€ kostet dann darf sie auch nur 250-300€ kosten? Du wärst schon ein toller Geschäftsmann. Wer zahlt denn dann eigentlich die Entwicklungskosten (Forschung, Gehälter...) so einer Karte über die ganzen Jahre? Die Entwicklung moderner Grafikkarten kostet mehrere hundert Millionen Euro. Diese Ausgaben musst du als Unternehmen selbstverständlich bei dem Verkauf der Grafikkarten wieder reinholen.

Die Karten sind aktuell natürlich etwas zu teuer, weil NVIDIA die Gewinnmarke auf Grund der fehlenden Konkurrenz hochschraubt. Es ist aber auch nicht so, dass du die Karten für 300-350€ verkaufen könntest. Man sollte die Karten eh weniger auf Grund des Preises verurteilen, sondern vielmehr das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Die Leistung einer Titan X für 500€ ist doch erst mal eine deutlich Besserung. Und bitte vergleich jetzt nicht NVIDIA mit den AMD-Karten. Die AMD Karten sind noch gar nicht verfügbar und auch nur Konkurrenz für die GTX970 (schon nicht schlecht, dass AMD nach 1 1/2 endlich mal ein Konkurrenzprodukt auf den Markt bringt /Ironie off).

Du wirst dich noch wundern was dann die Vega 10 Karten von AMD mit HBM kosten werden. AMD kann die VRAM-Speicher auch nicht günstiger kaufen als NVIDIA, die PCBs mit dem ganzen Kram kriegen die auch nicht billiger rüber als die Customdesignhersteller und die GPUs werden sowohl von NVIDIA als auch AMD extern gefertigt, was sich von den Produktionskosten auch nicht viel unterscheidet.

Und wenn AMD seine Karten raus bringt wird auch NVIDIA seine Preise etwas anpassen.


----------



## Mr_Cenk (15. Juni 2016)

Eragoss schrieb:


> GTX 1080, zu teuer da mir der Leistungssprung zu meiner GTX 980ti @ 1.300Mhz zu klein ist um mit ca. 300,-€ Verlust upzugraden. Mir passt es auch nicht so richtig das die Leistungssteigerung hauptsächlich über die Taktfrequenz / 16nm Architektur umgesetzt wurde. Anhand der kleineren Chipfläche, weniger Shader, geringere Speicheranbindung ist ziemlich klar erkennbar das sich Nvidia sehr viel Spielraum für leistungsstärkere Modelle gelassen hat, aber den Preis für Highend Modelle abruft.
> 
> Mal schauen was Nvidia für Preise bei den neuen Titan bzw. GTX 1080ti Modellen abruft. Für eine 1080ti wäre ich ggf. bereit um die 700,- € hinzulegen (wenn ich für die 980ti dann noch 300-350€ bekomme)
> Das Leistungsplus sollte dann aber bei mindestens 60-80% liegen...
> ...



Natürlich schröpft Nvidia den Markt ab. Die GTX 1080...Eine Mittelklasse-Karte mit 5+1 Spannungsversorgung und einem 8pin Anschluss mit 256 Bit Speicherinterface für 800€.
Muss ich dazu mehr schreiben?
Zur GTX 1080Ti. Wenn hier irgendjemand tatsächlich glaubt die Ti für unter 1000€ zu bekommen glaubt wohl weiterhin an die 600€ GTX 1080 3 Wochen nach Launch der FE Edition. Titan XY dann für 1400€
Ich hoffe die Preise steigen noch viel viel weiter. Schröpft sie ab, Nvidia! Sie sind dazu bereit.


----------



## BigYundol (15. Juni 2016)

ChriKa schrieb:


> Da es immer schwieriger wird noch mehr an Leistung von Generation zu Generation aus den Karten rauszukitzeln, ist es klar, das man für mehr Geld immer weniger an Mehrleistung bekommt. Die Produktionskosten werden deswegen aber auch nicht weniger. Es ist doch bei den Prozessoren nicht anders.
> 
> Ich hatte mit den von Nvidia veranschlagten Preisen ehrlich gesagt gerechnet. Was ist daran zu viel, wenn man (mehr als) 980 TI Leistung, für die man bis vor wenigen Wochen noch weit über 600 Euro zahlen musste, nun weniger als 500 € zahlen muss? Was wird da erwartet?



~300 << ~600 mm^2

Auch wenn FinFet 16nm 20% mehr pro mm^2 kosten sollte als 28nm, sobald der Prozess einigermassen gut läuft, steht der Mehrpreis gegenüber einer 970/980 non Ti in keinem Verhältnis.

Mir scheint es jedoch, dass NV evtl. versucht eine miese Yield-Rate durch die hohen Preise abzufedern, damit sie wenigstens vor AMD etwas Neues auf den Markt werfen konnten. Und dieses Neue musste dann natürlich schneller als der Rest sein, um seine mediale Wirkung voll entfalten zu können.

In dieser Hinsicht und auch auf Blick auf die relativ kurze Evaluierungszeit bin ich gespannt wie hoch die Zuverlässigkeit, resp. Haltbarkeit der 1070/80 sein wird.
Schliesslich erwartete man GP104 eigentlich erst zum Herbst 16, nicht Sommer.


----------



## zotac2012 (15. Juni 2016)

Die GTX 1080 liegt definitiv außerhalb meiner Range, die GTX 1070 wäre eigentlich die richtige Grafikkarte von der Leistung her meine jetzige GTX 970 abzulösen, aber der Preis ist deutlich zu teuer. Bei 380,00 bis 400,00 Euro kann ich mir einen Wechsel vorstellen, aber deutlich über 400,00 ist keine Option, jetzt schaue ich was AMD macht, von der Leistung her wenn man den derzeitigen Benchmarks einigermaßen trauen kann, liegt die RX 480 auf dem Niveau meiner übertakteten GTX 970.  



Screen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte bei der RX 480 mit OC noch was gehen und die 8.GB Version unter 300,00 Euro liegen, dann könnte ich mir vielleicht einen Wechsel vorstellen, bin noch unentschlossen, aber Nvidia ist mit den Preisen derzeit einfach keine Alternative.


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juni 2016)

Außer dem Suffix hat die 970 nichts mit der 1070 gemein. Vielleicht sollte man in den Ring werfen, dass die 970 nur aufgrund des verkappten Speichers so günstig war? Wäre der nämlich analog voll bestückt gewesen (was entsprechend aufwendiger ist), wäre sie auch teurer gewesen und die Preisgestaltung analog dem jetzigen Brüderchen-Gespann. 

Und AMD sollte man ENDLICH ein paar Fakten zu Ihren kommenden Karten veröffentlichen, nicht nur nichtssagende CF Benchmarks, 3DMarks oder das Standalone AotS


----------



## xeonking (15. Juni 2016)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Außer dem Suffix hat die 970 nichts mit der 1070 gemein. Vielleicht sollte man in den Ring werfen, dass die 970 nur aufgrund des verkappten Speichers so günstig war? Wäre der nämlich analog voll bestückt gewesen (was entsprechend aufwendiger ist), wäre sie auch teurer gewesen und die Preisgestaltung analog dem jetzigen Brüderchen-Gespann.
> 
> Und AMD sollte man ENDLICH ein paar Fakten zu Ihren kommenden Karten veröffentlichen, nicht nur nichtssagende CF Benchmarks, 3DMarks oder das Standalone AotS



das hatte mit dem speicher nix zu tun. und warum sollte amd irgendwas tun deiner meinung nach? amd hat doch ein datum genannt.

Und was ist verkehrt an Aots? Das zeigt wohin die reise mit DX12 geht, ich glaube das in diesen bereich der Pascal nicht so gut aufgestellt ist., sieht man ja gut im Aots und Hitman Bench.

gruß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Außer dem Suffix hat die 970 nichts mit der 1070 gemein. Vielleicht sollte man in den Ring werfen, dass die 970 nur aufgrund des verkappten Speichers so günstig war? Wäre der nämlich analog voll bestückt gewesen (was entsprechend aufwendiger ist), wäre sie auch teurer gewesen und die Preisgestaltung analog dem jetzigen Brüderchen-Gespann.
> 
> Und AMD sollte man ENDLICH ein paar Fakten zu Ihren kommenden Karten veröffentlichen, nicht nur nichtssagende CF Benchmarks, 3DMarks oder das Standalone AotS



Ähm nein? 

Was sollte die 970 dann kosten, 500€?
Dann wüsste ich aber was ich nehmen würde, wenn 970 und 980 jeweils 500€ kosten  

Bisher war ja immer die "zweitschnellste" in dem 300-400€ Bereich und die schnellste eben drüber (500-600€). Das nun die Zweitschnellste auf den Preis der ersten gerutscht ist, ist schade. 
Dank Titan und TI gibts ja auch noch mal deutlich schnellerere Karten die nochmals deutlich teurer sind/werden. Nvidia verdient sich zur Zeit echt ne goldene Nase, ist aber auch kein Wunder bei der "Konkurrenz".


----------



## Icedaft (15. Juni 2016)

Die GTX 1080 sollte bei ~450, die GTX 1070 bei ~350€ (jeweils +/- 50€ je nach Custom-Modell) liegen, dann wäre imho das Preisgefüge wieder im halbwegs "normalen" Rahmen, wenn noch eine GTX 1080 TI folgt, dann für den Preis des Vorgängermodells GTX980TI für rund 650€, dann ist der Bart aber auch ab.

Aber solange es noch genug ******* gibt (nennen wir Sie freundlich Enthusiasten oder Early-Adopter), die so gut wie jeden Preis bezahlen, hauptsache es steht Nvidia drauf und es ist neu, sind die o.g. Preise wohl mehr Träume als Realität....


----------



## matti30 (15. Juni 2016)

ich denke, bei der generellen Preisentwicklung sind die Preise durchaus angemessen. 
Wird halt alles teurer.


----------



## symerac (15. Juni 2016)

GTX1080 ~ 500-600
GTX1080 Ti ~ 700-800

Wäre so mein Wunsch.


----------



## Primer (15. Juni 2016)

Die Umfrage sollte noch enthalten....Zu teuer; reellen Preis nach 2 Monaten nochmal bewerten 

Angesichts der geringen Verfügbarkeit, aber des großen Interesses ist die Preis nochmal unrealistischer als ohnehin schon.


----------



## BiJay (15. Juni 2016)

gabr1eL44 schrieb:


> Achso. Du erwartest also, dass NVIDIA die Karten zu dem Preis raus gibt, den sie auch bei der Produktion kosten. Also wenn die Karte einzeln produziert 200€ kostet dann darf sie auch nur 250-300€ kosten? Du wärst schon ein toller Geschäftsmann. Wer zahlt denn dann eigentlich die Entwicklungskosten (Forschung, Gehälter...) so einer Karte über die ganzen Jahre? Die Entwicklung moderner Grafikkarten kostet mehrere hundert Millionen Euro. Diese Ausgaben musst du als Unternehmen selbstverständlich bei dem Verkauf der Grafikkarten wieder reinholen.


Ach, und die Froschung der 970 hat wohl nichts gekostet?



gabr1eL44 schrieb:


> Die Karten sind aktuell natürlich etwas zu teuer, weil NVIDIA die Gewinnmarke auf Grund der fehlenden Konkurrenz hochschraubt. Es ist aber auch nicht so, dass du die Karten für 300-350€ verkaufen könntest. Man sollte die Karten eh weniger auf Grund des Preises verurteilen, sondern vielmehr das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Die Leistung einer Titan X für 500€ ist doch erst mal eine deutlich Besserung. Und bitte vergleich jetzt nicht NVIDIA mit den AMD-Karten. Die AMD Karten sind noch gar nicht verfügbar und auch nur Konkurrenz für die GTX970 (schon nicht schlecht, dass AMD nach 1 1/2 endlich mal ein Konkurrenzprodukt auf den Markt bringt /Ironie off).


Man kann Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis schwer mit verschiedenen Generationen vergleichen. Sonst wären ja ständig steigende Preise normal, obwohl die Technik besser wurde und die Produktion günstiger.


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juni 2016)

xeonking schrieb:


> das hatte mit dem speicher nix zu tun. und warum sollte amd irgendwas tun deiner meinung nach? amd hat doch ein datum genannt.
> 
> Und was ist verkehrt an Aots? Das zeigt wohin die reise mit DX12 geht, ich glaube das in diesen bereich der Pascal nicht so gut aufgestellt ist., sieht man ja gut im Aots und Hitman Bench.
> 
> gruß



AotS verzerrt aber als rein optionales Feature von DX12 die zu erwartende Performance, es verdeutlicht nur, wie viel Performance mitunter im Standard DX11 verpufft aufgrund der spezifischen Architektur. Entsprechend wäre es falsch, Maxwell 2 (900er Serie) generell eine "DX12-Schwäche" anzudichten. Async Compute/Async Shader (was auch noch mal zwei verschiedene Dinge sind) sind auch nicht Teil der Spezifikation von DX12, lediglich Multi-Engine ist das. Man sieht ja in RotT, dass die 980 Ti durchaus von DX12 profitieren kann. Es ist vielmehr so, dass die DX12-Implementierung von AotS und Hitman z.B. (beides Gaming Evolved-Titel) stark auf die ACEs von GCN 1.0 aufwärts (d.h. auf hardware mapping) zurückgreift. Selbige "fehlen" aber nicht bei Nvidia oder Intel; es ist stattdessen so, dass die ACEs bei GCN notwendig sind, um die Karten vollständig auszulasten. NV und Intel haben einen andere Architekturansatz und können daher unter schon unter DX11 und ohne ACEs die theoretisch vorhandene Leistung vollständig abrufen (folglich sieht man unter DX12 keine entsprechenden Zugewinne). Vgl. hierzu auch den aufschlussreichen Post von Andrew Lauritzen (Intel): Intel Gen9 Skylake | Page 7 | Beyond3D Forum

Async Compute wird daher auch weiterhin v.a. für AMD und GCN nützlich und wichtig sein; Pascal hat lediglich die negative Skalierung korrigiert, mehr braucht man in der Richtung nicht mehr zu erwarten.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ähm nein?
> 
> Was sollte die 970 dann kosten, 500€?
> Dann wüsste ich aber was ich nehmen würde, wenn 970 und 980 jeweils 500€ kosten
> ...



Ich denke, dass hatte sehr viel mit dem Speicher zu tun. Die Fertigung könnte aufwendiger gewesen sein etc. pp. - Nvidia wird wohl nichts verschenken, der aufgerufene Preis damals war ja:
Geforce GTX 980 - UVP: 549 US-$/538 Euro (452 EUR + MwSt.) bzw. Geforce GTX 970 - UVP: 329 US-$/321 Euro (270 EUR + MwSt.) laut GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test - Maxwell-Hohenflug
Hätte man vielleicht den voll angebundenen Speicher gehabt, wären es vielleicht 400€ für die kleine 970 gewesen und wie gehabt 538€ für die große 980. Ist dieser Gedanke so abwegig?


----------



## KDWZIE (15. Juni 2016)

Ich finde den Preis angemessen meine (alte) ASUS 20th Anniversary Gold Edition GEFORCE® GTX 980  hat auch 799,00 € gekostet und wenn ich jetzt den Preis vergleiche mit GTX 1080 also gleich geblieben (sogar etwas billiger geworden).
Somit sind die Preise vollkommen Okay für die GTX 1080.


----------



## NotAnExit (15. Juni 2016)

Ich wäre mal auf eine etwaige Diskrepanz zwischen dem Umfrageergebnis und kommenden Signaturen gespannt.


----------



## daniundsahne (15. Juni 2016)

Die besten sind echt die, mit der Antwort: "zu teuer; werde ich aber kaufen"  
Dann ist es euch auch nicht zu teuer, oder?!


----------



## zotac2012 (15. Juni 2016)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Hätte man vielleicht den voll angebundenen Speicher gehabt, wären es vielleicht 400€ für die kleine 970 gewesen und wie gehabt 538€ für die große 980. Ist dieser Gedanke so abwegig?


Glaube ich nicht, denn Nvidia hat ja die Preise der GTX 970 aufgerufen und da war von einem beschnittenen Speicher ja noch gar nichts bekannt. Jetzt im Nachhinein zu sagen, wenn der Speicher voll angebunden gewesen wäre, hätte die GTX 970 mehr gekostet, ist nicht nachvollziehbar. Nvidia und deren Verhalten deuten doch eindeutig darauf hin, das man wirklich geglaubt hat, das keiner diesen beschnittenen Speicher bemerkt, diese Rechnung ist nur nicht aufgegangen. 

Es gibt keine andere Erklärung dafür, sonst hätte man spätestens 4.Wochen nach Release darauf hindeuten müssen, das die Spezifikationen nicht stimmen. Nvidia hat sich aber erst nach 6.Monaten zu einem Statement hinreißen lassen, nachdem der Druck aus sämtlichen Foren so groß wurde, das eine Verheimlichung des Speichers nicht mehr Haltbar war, die Begründung von Nvidia zum Speicherbug allerdings, war lesenswerter  als sämtliche Geschichten aus 1001er Nacht.


----------



## XXTREME (15. Juni 2016)

Beide sind unverschämt im Preis .


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Juni 2016)

Abgesehen davon, ob zu teuer oder nicht, frage ich mich: Wie hätte nVidia (ohne durch Konkurrenzdruck genötigt zu sein) die Karten preislich plazieren sollen ohne die 980ti Käufer zu verprellen?

Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass ich günstiger nicht auch besser gefunden hätte (nur: Wem geht das nicht so) und immerhin gibt es für den Preis viel FPS/Watt.

Die Titan X war mir immer zu teuer. Und eine hochgezüchtete 980ti haben ich mir verkniffen weil mir der Verbrauch für den bis zuletzt stolzen Preis zu hoch war.

So gesehen fühle ich mich trotz allem nicht übervorteilt. Mit Customkühler habe ich nun eine sehr schnelle, extrem leise und dabei sparsame Karte.*

Grüße

phila

*aber abgesehen von meiner gebrauchten 970 hab ich hab eben die Generation(en) zuvor ausgelassen.


----------



## der-sack88 (15. Juni 2016)

Liegt aktuell über meinem Preisbereich. Und beide sind zudem den Preis nicht wert. Bei mehr Leistung vielleicht, so ist mir das  zu teuer. Warten auf Vega.

nVidia müsste schon mit unvernünftigen Angeboten kommen, um nicht als Käufer zu gewinnen. Nach dem GTX970-Debakel, dem Festhalten an G-Sync und Gameworks in all seinen Auswüchsen ist mir nVidia viel zu unsympathisch, um bei vergleichbaren Produkten zuzuschlagen. Hoffen wir mal, dass Vega und GTX1080ti sich ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Duell liefern, damit es günstige Vegas für alle gibt.


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juni 2016)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, denn Nvidia hat ja die Preise der GTX 970 aufgerufen und da war von einem beschnittenen Speicher ja noch gar nichts bekannt. Jetzt im Nachhinein zu sagen, wenn der Speicher voll angebunden gewesen wäre, hätte die GTX 970 mehr gekostet, ist nicht nachvollziehbar. Nvidia und deren Verhalten deuten doch eindeutig darauf hin, das man wirklich geglaubt hat, das keiner diesen beschnittenen Speicher bemerkt, diese Rechnung ist nur nicht aufgegangen.
> 
> ...



Äh, selbst deine Erklärung  ist doch konform mit meiner Vermutung. Weshalb sonst so günstig anbieten? 

Wie gesagt, Nvidia ist NICHT dafür bekannt, etwas günstiger zu verkaufen, wenn man es auch teuer verkaufen kann. Hier stimmen wir ja alle überein. Die 970 war quer durch alle ersten Testberichte geradezu als Schnäppchen ausgerufen. In meinen Augen hat genau das mit der bis zum Speichergate unbekannten Hardwareeinsparung zu tun, die vielleicht auf Seiten Nvidia die Produktion der Karte an sich nochmals günstiger machte 

just my 2 cents


----------



## zotac2012 (15. Juni 2016)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Äh, selbst deine Erklärung  ist doch konform mit meiner Vermutung. Weshalb sonst so günstig anbieten?
> 
> Wie gesagt, Nvidia ist NICHT dafür bekannt, etwas günstiger zu verkaufen, wenn man es auch teuer verkaufen kann. Hier stimmen wir ja alle überein. Die 970 war quer durch alle ersten Testberichte geradezu als Schnäppchen ausgerufen. In meinen Augen hat genau das mit der bis zum Speichergate unbekannten Hardwareeinsparung zu tun, die vielleicht auf Seiten Nvidia die Produktion der Karte an sich nochmals günstiger machte
> 
> just my 2 cents



Nein, denn die Hardware ist genauso vorhanden wie bei der GTX 980 und wurde nur von Nvidia teildeaktiviert, es sind ja die vollen 4.GB/Vram verbaut, nur man kann diese durch Nvidias eingreifen nicht nutzen, somit spart man bezüglich der Hardware gar nichts ein.


----------



## beggisch (15. Juni 2016)

Hab meine MSI 970 noch für 250€ verkauft bekommen auf Ebay was ja recht viel is wenn man bedenkt das ich die vor ca 1,7 Jahren für 360 gekauft habe.

Aber trotzdem sind mir die Preise beider Modelle zu viel. Hoffe die 1070 geht bei ordentlichem Lagerbestand auf ca 420€ runter, ansonsten muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und viel Geld ausgeben, da ich atm nur noch meine iGPU hab.


----------



## RRe36 (15. Juni 2016)

Also die 749€ der GTX1080 sind doch viel zu wenig! 

Spaß beiseite: Ich finde beide Preise sind für die gebotene Leistung einfach zu hoch. Die GTX1080 kostet fast dasselbe wie meine 980Ti letztes Jahr, bietet jedoch nur  2GB VRAM mehr und ein minimales Plus an Leistung. Bei dem Preis erwarte ich mindestens +20% Leistung obwohl ich sowieso nur bei mindestens +50% Leistung und +75% VRAM aufrüsten würde. Alles andere lohnt in meinen Augen einfach nicht da ich etwa +40% Leistung auch mit OC noch erreichen kann.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Juni 2016)

Mir zu teuer.
Warte auf den 102er 
(edit: der mir dann wohl auch zu teuer sein wird, aber evtl. trotzdem gekauft wird)


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juni 2016)

Ja schon, aber die Deaktivierung bei der 970 ist ja eine andere als wir bisher kannten. Mitunter ein Grund, weshalb das so spät erst erkannt wurde. Leider hab ich da keinen Einblick, doch die nüchternen Daten würden für mich schon darauf schließen lassen, dass die Fertigung aufgrund eben jener Teildeaktivierung vielleicht günstiger.

ODER man wusste eben von dieser Leistungseinschränkung und stufte deshalb den Preis so niedrig ein > der "Wert" der Karte gegenüber voll angebundenen 4GB Karten ist eben nicht so hoch (was er ja dann tatsächlich war). Entsprechend der günstigere Preis als erwartet. Is ja nur ne Vermutung^^


----------



## Freiheraus (15. Juni 2016)

Mir haben die Antwortmöglichkeiten "I don't care" und "Zu günstig; Nvidia wird damit nicht die immensen Entwicklungskosten decken können" gefehlt


----------



## Maverick3k (15. Juni 2016)

> Meh, gimme Polaris



Wieso muss ich so einen Unsinn eigentlich immer auswählen?


----------



## farming (15. Juni 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Haben sie gesagt, stimmt.
> 
> Realität ist, dass dem billigen Referenzboard und dem billigen Referenzkühler durch geschicktes Marketing + neuem Verkaufsnamen ein Qualitäts-Image verpasst werden soll um einen höheren Preis zu rechtfertigen.
> 
> Und was soll man sagen: Es funktioniert. Wo bei vergangenen Generationen noch über laute Ref-Kühler gescholten wurde ist die FE bei manchen jetzt was ganz besonderes. An manchen Stellen ists wirklich lustig wie extrem gutgläubig manche Leute durch die Welt laufen - ich meine mal ehrlich, der Refkühler der Founders sieht nicht mal nennenswert anders aus als die refs der letzten 3 Generationen und er arbeitet auch noch genau gleich (fast - die VaporChamber die ihn leistungsfähiger gemacht hat und bei der GTX580 eingebaut wurde ist ja aus Kostengründen wieder weg ), die Ref-Platine ist genauso minimalistisch ausgebaut wie schon bei der GTX980 (es fehlen wieder Bauteile für 10 cent obwohl Platz dafür wäre) und da kleben dien anderes Schild drauf und die Leute finden das alles auf einmal toll.



Mal abgesehen davon, das der Preis zu hoch ist und ich die premium Komponenten dann schon gern hätte: Ich habe in der Vergangenheit häufig absichtlich Karten mit Referenzdesign gekauft, weil ich das schön fand und die Karte in meinem geschlossenen Gehäuse ohnehin praktisch unhörbar ist. OC ist mir nicht so wichtig, ein bisschen rumprobieren tue ich gern, aber mehr muss es auch nicht sein. Ich finde den Kühler der letzten drei Generationen auch recht hübsch, sieht irgendwie wertig und elegant aus. Am schönsten leider auf der praktisch unbezahlbaren Quadro M6000, die ja auch sonst für gaming eher ungeeignet ist. Der neue Kühler ist mir fast schon zuviel Raumschiff, sieht aus wie eine F-117 aus Plastik.
Hätten sie den Titan Kühler 1:1 behalten, würde ich (weinend) die 100€ drauflegen. So wirds halt custom, falls ich nicht auf die große Karte warte. Im Sommer spielt man ja eh weniger als im Winter...

GTX 480 Referenz fand ich auch recht hübsch. Wenn man vom Flugzeuglärm mal abgesehen hat 

P.S. Mir kam da gerade die Idee, man könnte ja die komische Spaceship 1080 als Referenz verkaufen und für 100€ mehr bekomme ich den Kühler von der M6000 und 100W mehr powertarget out of the box.


----------



## Farning (15. Juni 2016)

Im Prinzip zu teuer, kaufe mir normalerweise Karten so im Bereich um 350 Euro. 
Bin aber mittlerweile immer mehr eine Grafik- und Performance-Hure und bereit mehr Geld auszugeben für Leistung.

Meine derzeitige 970 ist soweit ganz OK, liegt aber in vielen Games auf meiner UWHD Auflösung doch spürbar unter der 60 FPS Marke. Bei anspruchsvollen Games idR so knapp über 40. Und mal unter uns Pastorentöchtern: 60 Frames stabil auf V-Sync spielen sich schon sehr geil!

Weil ich also nicht glücklich bin mit meiner 970 war ich gerade am sparen auf eine 980 Ti. 
Dann kam die 1080 - und von der bereits angesparten 980 Ti wäre es ja nun nicht mehr weit in den Olymp ...

Mit ner 1080 hätte ich auf UWHD superflüssige 60 Frames und das auf absehbare Zeit sogar auf Ultra Settings.
Also was solls ... ich denke ich hol mir das Ding!


----------



## mks1970 (15. Juni 2016)

Mir ist mein Lesen der Kommentare eben was lustiges aufgefallen. Egal ob es um neue Nvidia Grafikkarten oder neue Intel Prozis geht, die AMD Fans erkennt man immer an folgenden Satzanfang in ihren Posts: "Ich warte auf..."

Das ist nämlich - gezwungenermassen - die typische Lieblingsbeschäftigung der AMD Fraktion. Auf die Wunder-Grafikkarte oder den Wunder-Zen zu warten. In den Monaten die dann ins Land gehen zocken die Intel/Nvidia Käufer schon mal ihre Spiele in Ultra und haben Spaß...


----------



## RACER-N3ZX9R (15. Juni 2016)

Geforce GTX ist mir derzeit zu teuer! Ich warte und kaufe erst bis die Karten mindestens 100€ günstiger sind. Kaufe dann trotz dessen, das mir sie immer noch zu teuer sind.

Ich finde das die Karten für Leute die KEINE Gutverdiener sind, nicht erschwinglich sind.

Ich würde für eine Grafikkarte wie die GTX 1080 um die 550€ okay finden und bezahlen, für eine GTX 1070 maximal 400€.


----------



## GTA 3 (15. Juni 2016)

Beide zu teuer, werde mir aber trotzdem die GTX 1080 von MSI holen.


----------



## der-sack88 (15. Juni 2016)

Warten ist auch für Leute mit grüner Brille eine Option.  Preiskampf schadet schließlich nie. Und warum immer die erstbeste schnellere kaufen, wenn einem die eigene Karte doch genügt und man die Wartezeit problemlos überbrücken kann?


----------



## farming (15. Juni 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Warten ist auch für Leute mit grüner Brille eine Option.  Preiskampf schadet schließlich nie. Und warum immer die erstbeste schnellere kaufen, wenn einem die eigene Karte doch genügt und man die Wartezeit problemlos überbrücken kann?



Ich hab sogar extra für eine Weile die rote Brille aufgesetzt. 980ti eine Woche vor der Vorstellung für gutes Geld verkauft, 1080 scheint mir kein guter deal zu sein. Also muss die alte HD6970 den Sommer überbrücken. Wenn die den Geist aufgibt wird die Brille wohl blau, die iGPU gibts ja auch noch. Und wenn ich zum Herbst wieder zocken will gucken wir mal, welcher Hersteller mir dann hands-down die meisten FPS liefert. Und da kaufe ich dann, egal was es kostet.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juni 2016)

[x] sowohl 1070, als auch 1080 sind zu teuer, werde ich nicht kaufen

Sorry aber für mich persöhnlich geht das einfach nicht was hier an Preisen für die Karten aufgerufen wird. 1080 ist irgendwo zwischen der 700 und 800 Euro Marke, 1070 bei 500 Euro und was darüber.
Ist mir schlicht zu teuer, und persöhnlich auch unverschämt, für das was mir Nvidia für den Preis bietet und daher einfach nur unatraktiv...

Nvidia hat ja schon mit der 600er Serie die Preise der Performence Chips in den damaligen Preisbereich des High End Segments gehoben und den Performence Chip als High-End verkauft, 500 Euro+ für eine GTX 680, sowie entsprechend auch die Preise für die High-End Karten deutlich angehoben. Was ich aber noch irgendwo nachvollziehbar war da die Preise im Grunde von ca. 2005 bis 2011 recht stabil waren...
Aber das sie jetzt, nach so kurzer Zeit, schon wieder kräftig an der Preisschraube drehen, indem sie die Preise der Performence Chips erneut anheben, auf das Niveau der 980Ti, finde ich persöhnlich nur noch absolut dreist.

Wo soll das enden? Zahl ich dann bei der nässten Generation, der vermeindlichen GTX 1180, 1000 Euro für den Top Performence Chip und 800 Euro für die GTX 1170 und für eine GTX 1180Ti mit High-End Chip 1800 Euro und eine GTX 1160 geht dann für vermeindlich "günstige" 500 Euro über die Ladentheke?

Kann jeder sehen wie er will aber für mich sieht das was Nivida da grade macht einfach nur noch schlicht nach unverholener Preistreiberei aus und irgendwie bin ich überzeugt davon das AMD das Spiel mitmachen wird sofern ihre Top-Karten annähernd konkurenzfähig sind.
Leidtragender wird da wieder mal nur der Käufer sein, der dann zwischen grüner Pest und roter Cholera wählen darf...


----------



## White-Eagle (15. Juni 2016)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> *Abgesehen davon, ob zu teuer* oder nicht, *frage ich mich: Wie hätte nVidia (ohne durch Konkurrenzdruck genötigt zu sein) die Karten preislich plazieren sollen ohne die 980ti Käufer zu verprellen?*
> 
> Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass ich günstiger nicht auch besser gefunden hätte (nur: Wem geht das nicht so) und immerhin gibt es für den Preis viel FPS/Watt.
> 
> ...



Oh, nach deiner falschen Geschichte müßten wir immer noch bei der braunschen Röhre mit 15" stehengeblieben sein.
Ein moderner Fernseher oder Monitor müßte dann mehrer 10.000-de € kosten
und die noch Besitzer einer GTX 280 für ~500,-€ können sich auch heute noch glücklich schätzen, da diese ja immer noch zur Oberklasse zählt, schließlich hat sie ja 2008 auch mind. mal bei über 500,- bis ca. 600,- € gekostet.


> ...
> Insgesamt bekommen Sie mit der GTX 280 jedoch die konsistenste Performance, ohne sich mit den bekannten Multi-GPU-Ärgernissen wie Mikrorucklern oder dem Warten auf einen angepassten Treiber herumschlagen zu müssen.
> *Das hat jedoch seinen Preis: Über 500 Euro sind eine Stange Geld* und uneingeschränkt nur Besitzern von 30-Zoll-Monitoren zu empfehlen. In deren nativer Auflösung werden die 512 MiByte pro GPU, über welche HD 3870 X2 und 9800 GX2 verfügen, zu knapp. Auf dem Papier nicht viel langsamer, dafür aber deutlich günstiger wird die GTX 260, welche wir aufgrund eines Defektes leider nicht mittesten konnten. *Deren Leistungsniveau jedoch soll von der kommenden Radeon HD4870 vielleicht auch schon erreicht werden, sodass sich ein paar Wochen Wartezeit lohnen können... *



Merkst du nicht, wie falsch deine Aussage ist?

Und siehe obrigen Auszug von PCGH, so z.Bsp. auch bei Gamestar-> wieder holt sich also die Geschichte von 2008 jetzt 2016,
nur sind die Preise jetzt völlig/gänzlich in andere utopische Regionen gerutscht!

PS. noch ein Zitat:
"Teures Power-Paket", Von Florian Holzbauer, 04.07.2008


> *04.07.2008 - Superschnell, aber auch superteuer. Die Geforce GTX 280 sollten Sie sich nur kaufen, wenn Geld (fast) keine Rolle spielt. Preis: etwa 600 Euro.*



Edit:

Was interessiert mich denn NVIDIA und deren eigens hausgemachten Probleme einer Platzierung?
Keinen Pfifferling!


----------



## Intel22nm (15. Juni 2016)

[x] GTX 1080: Angemessen; werde ich aber nicht kaufen
[x] GTX 1070: Angemessen; werde ich kaufen / Ist gekauft, Auslieferung hoffentlich bald.

Mitentscheidend für meine Wahl die Testberichte von PCGH, habe ich fast alle Videos angesehen, bei den Beschreibungen der Kühlkörper (VRAM), dem Gewicht und den Maßen genau aufgepasst. fps interessieren mich weniger, sondern solide Custom Designs. OC ist gut und schön, mindert jedoch die Effizienzwerte. Nett zu haben, doch ich kenne meine GPU Praxis. Vielleicht in 2-3 Jahren oder für Benchmarks (das sicher schon früher ).



Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sind die Preise angemessen. Weil objektiv realisierbar. Und die Nachfrage bestätigt das. Nvidia verkauft bei Marktveröffentlichung an einen bestimmten Kundenkreis und der hat das Geld.

Bei mir ist der Abstand zur alten Grafikkarte groß.
Ich will damit wiederum OpenCl Anwendungen laufen lassen. Proteine falten zum Beispiel.
Der Stromverbrauch ist ein entscheidender Grund für eine 1070 versus einer 980TI.

Wäre der Preis für eine 980 oder 980TI Anfang des Jahres niedriger gewesen - damals mir zu teuer - hätte ich zugeschlagen und Pascal/1070 wäre Geschichte.

Mit der GTX 970 hatte ich gehadert und gewandelt. Mit der 1070 kann ich preislich und leistungsmäßig kaum Kritik üben, entspricht dem Preis einer 980 vor 2 Monaten. Die Daten aus den Testberichten (deutsche, englische) für fps und OpenCl liegen vor, bei CUDA sind sie berechenbar (Beispiel am konkreten Test) bzw. bald einzusehen > GPUgrid graphs.

"Teure" Grafikkarten kann ich mir leisten, doch etwas Vernunft muss schon walten, ich freue mich über leise Hardware, die unauffällig rechnet, wozu auf eine 1080 TI warten? Die wird lauter sein. Für Spiele reicht eine 1070 bei meiner Auflösung am Monitor locker. Sowas von. 

P.S. Der Markt bietet für jeden Geldbeutel Hardware, solche die jegliche benötige Leistung bezahlbar macht, ob Neuware oder Gebraucht.


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juni 2016)

@White-Eagle

Auch wenn es dich wenig interessieren mag, es hat Auswirkungen auch auf deinen möglichen Grafikkarten-Kauf. AMD wird vielleicht günstiger sein, doch die Preise werden (so vermute ich) sich den Nvidia Pendants anpassen, sofern die gleiche Leistungsklasse erreicht wird. Wieso auch nicht? AMD hat weiß Gott nichts zu verschenken und braucht jeden Euro.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2016)

[x] GTX 1080: Zu teuer: werde ich nicht kaufen

[x] GTX 1070: Zu teuer: werde ich aber *später* (bei Preissenkung oder b-ware/gebraucht) kaufen


----------



## der-sack88 (15. Juni 2016)

Es gab schon zu Geforce2-Zeiten Grafikkarten für damals 1300DM, das wären selbst ohne die allgegenwärtige Preissteigerung 650€. Gibt sicher viele Produkte, die in der Zeit teurer geworden sind als Grafikkarten.
Zumal die Preise sowieso schon stark schwanken. Mal 1300DM für High-End, mal 350€ für eine HD5870, mal eben die aktuellen Preise für Pascal. Wenn nVidia und AMD zeitgleich GP102 und Vega rausbringen wird sich das auch wieder normalisieren.
Insofern finde ich die Aufregung über den absoluten Preis übertrieben, weil der eben nicht so krass zu hoch ist. Was nicht passt ist das P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## The Rock (15. Juni 2016)

Wer eine 980TI hat und sagt die neuen Karten sind zu teuer, der sollte sich überlegen, dass eine 980TI vor kurzem auch noch um die 700~750 Euro gekostet hat.

Wenn jetzt die 1070 nur 350 Euro und die 1080 so 500~600 kosten würde, wäre die 980TI gebraucht plötzlich nur noch 250-300 Euro Wert oder so.  Und das wäre ja auch Schwachsinn. Zumindest für die Leute, die die Karte verkaufen wollen würden.

Die 1070 ist so schnell wie eine 980TI und kostet so viel wie eine 980 bislang - wo ist das Problem?


----------



## CaptainGermanyy (15. Juni 2016)

Ich finde die Karten auch ziemlich teuer. In der zwischenzeit habe ich vom Kauf einer 1080 abgesehen. Ich warte Polaris ab und schaue ob die Leistung reicht, wenn nicht hoffe ich dass der Preis der 1070  noch etwas fällt. Finde es halt schon krass dass die 1080 allein schon fast soviel kostet wie der Rest meines PCs. Für ca 500-600€ für 1080 und 300-400€ für 1070 hätte ich wohl bei der 1080 jetzt sofort ne Custom bestellt.


----------



## badiceman66 (15. Juni 2016)

The Rock schrieb:


> Wer eine 980TI hat und sagt die neuen Karten sind zu teuer, der sollte sich überlegen, dass eine 980TI vor kurzem auch noch um die 700~750 Euro gekostet hat.
> 
> Wenn jetzt die 1070 nur 350 Euro und die 1080 so 500~600 kosten würde, wäre die 980TI gebraucht plötzlich nur noch 250-300 Euro Wert oder so.  Und das wäre ja auch Schwachsinn. Zumindest für die Leute, die die Karte verkaufen wollen würden.
> 
> Die 1070 ist so schnell wie eine 980TI und kostet so viel wie eine 980 bislang - wo ist das Problem?




ganz einfach weil du für mittelklasse high end preise bezahlst (jaja atm ist die 1080 die schnellste single karte ) und die richtigen high end kracher schon in den startlöchern stehen sind beides nur übergangskarten und dafür einfach zu teuer

mfg


----------



## locojens (15. Juni 2016)

Die sind mir zu teuer. Außerdem reicht bei OSX noch eine 660Ti .


----------



## AntiWantze (15. Juni 2016)

-GTX 1080: Zu teuer; werde ich nicht kaufen
-GTX 1070: Zu teuer; werde ich nicht kaufen
-Meh, gimme Polaris

Fazit:
Pascal, kein Interesse.

Polaris oder Vega fürmich.


----------



## Kingpui (16. Juni 2016)

Ich habe mir eine EVGA 1080 FTW geholt


----------



## xlr2200 (16. Juni 2016)

Ich mag diesen künstlichen Hype, um die 1080 nicht. Schnell auf den Markt werfen, nicht liefern können (FE mal abgesehen), nicht einmal sli hb ist verfügbar. Alles so unausgegoren. Die Treiber sind nicht vorbereitet. Das wirkt nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig aus technischer Sicht. Aber auch die Kunden, welche den Karten hinterher laufen wie Süchtige, machen keinen guten Eindruck. Es wäre schön, wenn es bei Technik um Technik gehen würde und nicht um Selbstfindung und Status.


----------



## Gast20190527 (16. Juni 2016)

Was soll, soll die Karte halt teuer sein, Will ich trotzdem haben, Hab mir ne FE gekauft und werde diese oder nächste umsteigen zu einer EVGA GTX 1080 SC. Man lebt ja nur einmal, kein Beinbruch das bissl Geld auszugeben. Für die meisten natürlich weit über Budget und somit uninteressant, ganz klar, Die müssen dann halt mit weniger Leistung leben bei Polaris.

Lustig ist vor allem das 500€ für ne Fury X mit 4 GB Vram für die meisten hier okay sind, 500€ für ne 1070 allerdings nicht.


----------



## red_hammer (16. Juni 2016)

Ja, die 1080 ist teuer. Aber seit Langem habe ich mich überwunden und eine KFA2 GTX 1080 EXOC bestellt. Aber da kommt das Problem. Die Custom-Modelle sind nahezu alle nicht lieferbar. Schlimmer noch. Es kann keiner sagen, wann dies der Fall sein wird... Die in den Shops genannten Daten werden jedesmal wieder nach hinten geschoben...

Erst war meine Karte für den 16.06 angegeben, nun für den 29.06. Und ich habe wenig Hoffnung, dass der Termin gehalten werden kann...


----------



## xlr2200 (16. Juni 2016)

Dieser Termin, der 29.6 bei MF, wird mit Sicherheit nicht gehalten werden können. Das ist ein reiner “noch in diesem Monat“ Platzhalter, um potenzielle Kunden nicht abzuschrecken. Realistisch scheint der 6.7. zu sein, aber nur wenn du einer der ersten Besteller bist, ansonsten Mitte des nächsten Monats. Frag doch im Shop mal nach, was die meinen... Im Moment lohnt sich eine Bestellung nicht. Du kannst auch genau so gut etwas warten, und hoffen das noch andere interessante Modelle aufkreuzen oder wenigstens das Geld bereithalten, wenn ein Shop Überkapazitäten hat.


----------



## The Rock (16. Juni 2016)

badiceman66 schrieb:


> ganz einfach weil du für mittelklasse high end preise bezahlst (jaja atm ist die 1080 die schnellste single karte ) und die richtigen high end kracher schon in den startlöchern stehen sind beides nur übergangskarten und dafür einfach zu teuer
> 
> mfg



Das Argument hör ich schon seit ewigkeiten und ist der größte Blödsinn im Grafikkarten Markt. Mittelklasse, High End - wer definiert das? Am Ende zählt die Geschwindigkeit der Karte und nicht ob das jetzt der High End oder Midrange Chip ist. Wenn der neue Midrange Chip deutlich schneller als der alte High End Chip ist - warum soll man nicht die Preise entsprechend auch machen?

Nochmal: Die 1070 ist so schnell wie die 980TI! Die 980 TI hat bis vor kurzem noch 750 Euro gekostet. Die neue 1070 kostet nur um die 470 Euro. Das sind fast 300 Euro weniger für den gleichen Speed!

Das ist so wie wenn Intel den neuen 10 Core 6950X zum Preis des alten 5930 rausgebracht hätte! Was INTEL macht ist Wucher, aber die neuen Geforce Preise sind IMO OK. Was jetzt halt noch fehlt ist eine 1060 die so schnell ist wie eine 980 und um die 300 Euro kostet.


----------



## Intel22nm (16. Juni 2016)

xlr2200 schrieb:


> Ich mag diesen künstlichen Hype, um die 1080 nicht.



Und dann bist du in einem Hardware Forum aktiv? 

Auf der die Redakteure sich ins Zeug legen, alle verfügbaren Modelle zu testen und ausführlich per Video vorzustellen - im Interesse ihrer Leser?



xlr2200 schrieb:


> Schnell auf den Markt werfen, nicht liefern können (FE mal  abgesehen), nicht einmal sli hb ist verfügbar. Alles so unausgegoren.  Die Treiber sind nicht vorbereitet. Das wirkt nicht sehr  vertrauenswürdig aus technischer Sicht.



Äh, wie viele Stücke wurden schon auf den Markt geworfen?
Wie lange dauert es "gewöhnlich" = erfahrungsgemäß, dass neue Grafikkarten eine umfänglich Unterstützung für alle Spiele und alle Betriebssysteme aufweisen?

Einem nagelneuen Produkt vorzuwerfen, es sei unausgegoren ... ja klar, deshalb stürzen in den o.g. Video Vorstellungen alle Sekunden diese unausgegoren Produkte ab, frieren ein, sind brüllend laut, Bananenware, die erst beim Kunden reift. Richtig beobachtet? 



xlr2200 schrieb:


> Es  wäre schön, wenn es bei Technik um Technik gehen würde und nicht um  Selbstfindung und Status.



Uh, Kulturkritik in einem Hardware Forum. Wir gehen gerne ins RL Theater, doch was wird uns dort gezeigt? Menschliches Verhalten, geprägt von Emotionen, Neid, Hass, Leidenschaft, Selbstzerstörung ... wie auch Liebe, Gerechtigkeit, Frieden.

Nun kommt eine Fragestellung der Redaktion, die die häufig gehörte/gelesene Kritik hinsichtlich Preisgestaltung aufnimmt, die Forenteilnehmer dazu Stellung beziehen lässt, und *du willst dass es um Technik geht*. 

Bezahlbare Technik, die für uns Konsumenten heutzutage dazu gehört, in die Lebensplanung. Besser gesagt Freizeitplanung. 

Summa summarum, verstehe deine Kritikpunkte nicht. Enttäuscht, weil deine GTX 980 TI ... ach egal. Soll jeder handhaben wir er will. Gönne jedem seinen wie immer gearteten Spaß. Erst wenn aus Freude Frust wird, sollte man was ändern. Konsum hat noch nie per se glücklich gemacht, meist ist es die gesunde Einstellung dahinter. Selbstfindung als Lebensziel ist doch wünschenswert! Auf Status arbeiten die meisten Menschen ein Leben lang hin, generationenabhängig sind die Methoden wie das zu erreichen sei. Verunsicherung ist ein Kennzeichen unserer Gesellschaft. Manche blenden das aus, in der Phase von intensivem Konsum. Doch Sorgen können schwimmen, verdrängte Bedürfnisse kommen danach wieder hoch.

Insoweit stimme ich zu, es gibt Wichtigeres als Hardware Neukäufe. Doch hier ist die Frage dazu on topic. In wenigen Wochen ist der "Hype" um Pascal abgeklungen, und es folgt ein anderer. Same procedure as every year, James.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2016)

The Rock schrieb:


> Das Argument hör ich schon seit ewigkeiten und ist der größte Blödsinn im Grafikkarten Markt. Mittelklasse, High End - wer definiert das? Am Ende zählt die Geschwindigkeit der Karte und nicht ob das jetzt der High End oder Midrange Chip ist. Wenn der neue Midrange Chip deutlich schneller als der alte High End Chip ist - warum soll man nicht die Preise entsprechend auch machen?
> 
> Nochmal: Die 1070 ist so schnell wie die 980TI! Die 980 TI hat bis vor kurzem noch 750 Euro gekostet. Die neue 1070 kostet nur um die 470 Euro. Das sind fast 300 Euro weniger für den gleichen Speed!



Nein sorry, dein Argument ist Blödsinn. Eine GTX 470 für 300 Euro hatte auch die Leistung einer GTX 285, die etwa 500 - 600 Euro kostete, und das bei einem wesentlich größeren / komplexeren und damit teureren Chip.
Der gleiche kleine überarbeitete Performence-Chip der auf der GTX 560 verwendet wurde, die für etwa 200-250 Euro über die Ladentheke ging, wurde dann schon bei der GTX 680 / 670 für 500 - 600 Euro verkauft und wird jetzt bei der GTX 1080 / 1070 für 700 - 800 Euro vertickert...
In nur etwas über 4 1/2 Jahren hat sich der Preis für den Chip auf der Karte also mal eben locker verdreifacht, von 250 auf etwa 750 Euro, ohne aber das die Relation der Leistung sich signifikant verbessert hätte.
Relativ betachtet zahlst du heute also für eine ehnliche Leistungssteigerung mehr als früher und das bei in der Prodkution günstigeren Chips!

Betachtet man das ganze also von den Preisen die für die verbauten Chips vor 4 Jahren aufgerufen wurden zahlst du heute das dreifache von dem was du vor 4 Jahren für den gleichen Chip gezahlt hast. Will garnicht genau wissen wie sich da die Gewinnspanne für Nvidia verbessert hat, aber eines ist sicher bei so einer GTX 1080 mit ihrem Performence-Chip dürfte die Gewinnsmarge, bei rund 700 Euro deutlich größer ausfallen als wen man für den Preis eine GTX 980Ti mit ihrem großen Chip anbietet.
Schließlich haben sie die GTX 560 und GTX 970 ja auch für 200, bzw. 300 Euro mit genügend Gewinn unter die Leute gebracht...

Im Grunde das gleiche wie bei Smartphones, 240 Euro produzieren und dann für 700 Euro verkaufen, nichts anderes ist das was Nvidia hier grade mit ihren Mittelklasse-Chips abzieht.

diese Preissteigerungen sind nur noch eines, abnormal...


----------



## The Rock (16. Juni 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein sorry, dein Argument ist Blödsinn. Eine GTX 470 für 300 Euro hatte auch die Leistung einer GTX 285, die etwa 500 - 600 Euro kostete, und das bei einem wesentlich größeren / komplexeren und damit teureren Chip.
> Der gleiche kleine überarbeitete Performence-Chip der auf der GTX 560 verwendet wurde, die für etwa 200-250 Euro über die Ladentheke ging, wurde dann schon bei der GTX 680 / 670 für 500 - 600 Euro verkauft und wird jetzt bei der GTX 1080 / 1070 für 700 - 800 Euro vertickert...
> In nur etwas über 4 1/2 Jahren hat sich der Preis für den Chip auf der Karte also mal eben locker verdreifacht, von 250 auf etwa 750 Euro, ohne aber das die Relation der Leistung sich signifikant verbessert hätte.
> Relativ betachtet zahlst du heute also für eine ehnliche Leistungssteigerung mehr als früher und das bei in der Prodkution günstigeren Chips!
> {...}



Hast du das mal durchgelesen was du geschrieben hast?

Du behauptest allen ernstes, dass sich *die Leistung der 1080 nicht signifikant von einer GTX 560 *unterscheidet??? 

Mal zum Vergleich, *Witcher 3, Full HD: 1080 - ungefähr 80 FPS vs Geforce 770/680/960 ca. 24 FPS!
*
Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase

Wieviel FPS wird wohl die 560 kriegen?


----------



## badiceman66 (16. Juni 2016)

The Rock schrieb:


> Das Argument hör ich schon seit ewigkeiten und ist der größte Blödsinn im Grafikkarten Markt. Mittelklasse, High End - wer definiert das? Am Ende zählt die Geschwindigkeit der Karte und nicht ob das jetzt der High End oder Midrange Chip ist. Wenn der neue Midrange Chip deutlich schneller als der alte High End Chip ist - warum soll man nicht die Preise entsprechend auch machen?
> 
> Nochmal: Die 1070 ist so schnell wie die 980TI! Die 980 TI hat bis vor kurzem noch 750 Euro gekostet. Die neue 1070 kostet nur um die 470 Euro. Das sind fast 300 Euro weniger für den gleichen Speed!
> 
> Das ist so wie wenn Intel den neuen 10 Core 6950X zum Preis des alten 5930 rausgebracht hätte! Was INTEL macht ist Wucher, aber die neuen Geforce Preise sind IMO OK. Was jetzt halt noch fehlt ist eine 1060 die so schnell ist wie eine 980 und um die 300 Euro kostet.



das definiert der hersteller selbst zu einem mit seiner nomenklatur von seinen produkten die es so schon seit einigen jahren gibt (geb ich zu ist kein sehr stichhaltiges argument ) und zum 2. noch sehr viel wichtigeren grund  bei den bei einer architektur (in diesem fall pascal) absolut besten technischen ausbaustufe

die beste ausbaustufe  wäre in dem falle die tesla(p100) der pascal architektur , auch wenn diese nur für rechenzentren vorgesehen sind , ausgehend von deren chipgröße und von deren rechenleistung kann man davon ausgehen das die 1080( P104) nicht die maximal ausbaustufe ist .

bewiesen wird das nun auch noch dadurch das schon etliche datenbanken  den nachfolge chip (P102) führen 

fazit: nvidia hat mit den 1080 bzw 1070 karten eine sehr gute karte herausgebracht und trotzdem sind sie mittelklasse karten da sie eben nicht das technisch beste angebote einer architektur bieten die dann auch diesen hohen preis rechtfertigt  . nvidia will halt die kunden 2-3mal zur kasse bitten^^

mfg


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2016)

The Rock schrieb:


> Hast du das mal durchgelesen was du geschrieben hast?
> 
> Du behauptest allen ernstes, dass sich *die Leistung der 1080 nicht signifikant von einer GTX 560 *unterscheidet???
> 
> ...



Hast du überhaupt verstanden was ich geschrieben habe? Scheinbar nicht. Ich sprach davon das die Leistung in Relation nicht signifikant gestiegen ist. Das heißt ich bekomme für das dreifache an Geld das ich für den Chip zahle immer noch in etwa die Leistung eines Mittelklassechips. Wäre in etwa vergleichbar als wen ich dir ein mittelpreisiges Headset (ca. 120 Euro) künftig für den Preis hochpreisiger Geräte verkaufe (ca. 240 Euro) und die Preis der hochpreisigen mal eben auf 360 Euro anhebe. Klar mag das aktuelle mittelpreisige Headset da vieleicht die Leistung eines 240 Euro Headsets von vor 2 Jahren bringen und damit auch besser sein als ein 120 Euro Headset damals, aber es kostet deshalb noch lange nicht soviel in der Prodkution wie ein 240 Euro Headset von vor 2 Jahren.
Es ist also im Grunde eine Preiserhöhung!
Weil das günstigere mittelpreisige Produkt zu einem deutlich teureren Preis angeboten wird.

Entsprechend hat eine aktuelle 1080 natürlich auch mehr Leistung als eine alte 560, aber in Relation betachtet bleibt die Leistung auf dem Niveau was man von so einem Chip erwarten kann, Mittelklasse / Performence-Segment, nur halt jetzt zum Preis der dicken High-End Chips verkauft, die man wiederum zu einem noch höheren Preis veräußert, so bleibt es am Ende nur eine Preistreiberei die die Kunden auch fleißig bereit sind mit zu gehen und wie in deinem Fall sogar noch verteidigt werden. Scheinbar weil sie garnicht verstehen was Nvidia da grade macht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2016)

Nach der Logik müssten ja jedes Jahr die Grakas doppelt so teuer werden, sind ja auch doppelt so schnell wie die Vorgänger


----------



## Kindercola (16. Juni 2016)

Mir sind beide Varianten einfach zu teuer. Geld wäre zwar übrig und die Lust auch auf ne neue Pixelschupse... aber irgendwie zocke ich zur Zeit nur alte Schinken und da reicht meine 7970 noch locker flockig aus ^^

und für das Geld was beide Karten kosten.... mach ich mir lieber nen schönen Tag im Urlaub....  hab ich irgendwie mehr von


----------



## The Rock (16. Juni 2016)

badiceman66 schrieb:


> das definiert der hersteller selbst zu einem mit seiner nomenklatur von seinen produkten die es so schon seit einigen jahren gibt (geb ich zu ist kein sehr stichhaltiges argument ) und zum 2. noch sehr viel wichtigeren grund  bei den bei einer architektur (in diesem fall pascal) absolut besten technischen ausbaustufe
> 
> die beste ausbaustufe  wäre in dem falle die tesla(p100) der pascal architektur , auch wenn diese nur für rechenzentren vorgesehen sind , ausgehend von deren chipgröße und von deren rechenleistung kann man davon ausgehen das die 1080( P104) nicht die maximal ausbaustufe ist .
> 
> ...



Aber es ist doch für den Kunden völlig egal ob ein Chip die volle Ausbaustufe oder nur ein Teil davon ist, wenn die Geschwindigkeit in Relation zur Vorgängergeneration und zur Konkurrenz stimmt. 

Das ist doch auch der Vorteil der Mittelklasse Chips, dass diese viel stromsparender sind als die kompletten Ausbaustufen. Wenn ich trotzdem die gleiche oder bessere Performance kriege, umso besser.

Btw. ich als 980TI Besitzer finde eh, dass die 1070 noch viel zu billig ist.  Vor einem Jahr hab ich noch 750 für bezahlt und jetzt kann ich froh sein, wenn ich noch 350 kriegen würde. Und eigentlich müsste ich eher jetzt als später meine verkaufen, denn wenn die 1080TI rauskommt, dürfte die wahrscheinlich auch bei 750 landen und die 1080 und 1070 werden bestimmt billiger und dann krieg ich nur noch 200 für die ehemals High End Vollausstattung. Super toll.


----------



## symerac (16. Juni 2016)

Es ist doch jedes Jahr das neue Thema wenn neue Grafikkarten erscheinen. Nach 3-6 Monaten fallen diese meist sehr viel und dann lohnt es sich auch erst..

Gibt halt genügend die immer direkt zu Höchstpreisen kaufen.


----------



## The Rock (16. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nach der Logik müssten ja jedes Jahr die Grakas doppelt so teuer werden, sind ja auch doppelt so schnell wie die Vorgänger



Natürlich nicht. Aber gleiche Leistung für weniger Geld (1070) oder mehr Leistung fürs gleiche Geld (1080) (beides im Vergleich zur 980TI) ist doch IMO voll in Ordnung!

Was NICHT in Ordnung ist, wenn Intel für etwas mehr Leistung auch noch MEHR Geld verlangt (z.B. i7-6800K). 

Oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2016)

Naja wenn du das aber so in Ordnung findest, werden ebenfalls jedes mal die Preise teurer. Ist ja jedes mal in Ordnung das sie etwas teurer sind, oder wie? 

Ist eben das erste mal bisher, das Nvidia die Preise so stark anzieht. Mal sehen wie lange, aber wenn man sieht wie Preisstabil die 900er waren, dann bezweifle ich, dass sie schnell günstiger werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nach der Logik müssten ja jedes Jahr die Grakas doppelt so teuer werden, sind ja auch doppelt so schnell wie die Vorgänger



Die Performence-Chips werden doch die letzten Jahre von Jahr zu Jahr deutlichst teurer:

GTX 560 (2011): 250 Euro (100% Basispreis) -> GTX 680 (2012): 500 Euro (Preissteigerung *200%* gegenüber der 560) ->  GTX 770 (2013): 400 Euro (Preisteigerung *160%* gegenüber der 560)  -> GTX 980 (2014): 600 Euro (Preissteigerung *240%* gegenüber der 560)  -> GTX 1080 (2016): 800 Euro (Preissteigerung * 320%* gegenüber der 560)... 

Leider nur werden sie alles andere als doppelt so schnell, aber hey, für im Schnitt 10 bis 20 Prozenz mehr Leistung gegenüber einer GTX 980Ti zahlt man doch gerne den gleichen Preis für eine Performence-Karte die in der Produktion mit relativer Sicherheit keine 300 Euro gekostet hat . 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ist eben das erste mal bisher, das Nvidia die Preise so stark anzieht.  Mal sehen wie lange, aber wenn man sieht wie Preisstabil die 900er  waren, dann bezweifle ich, dass sie schnell günstiger werden.



Ist nicht das erste mal, das Elend geht im Grunde doch schon seit der GTX 680, also 2012, so, das die Preise nur noch am steigen sind, siehe oben...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2016)

Naja ich habe mal die Preise jeweils beim erscheinen der Karten recherchiert, hier das Ergebnis:

7800GTX ~ 550€
7800 (512) GTX ~ 660€
7900GTX ~ 480€
8800GTX ~ 600€
8800 Ultra ~ 700€
9800GTX ~* 250*€ (gut, hier gabs auch keine Leistungsteigerung)
GTX280  ~ 550€
GTX480 ~ 480€
GTX 580 ~ 480€
GTX 680 ~ 500€
*GTX 780 ~ 640€*  (also gabs doch schon einmal ähnliche Preise, habe mich geirrt)
GTX 780TI ~ 650€
GTX 980 ~ 540€
GTX 980 TI ~ 740€
GTX 1080 ~ 700€ 

Ein klarer Trend der Preiserhöhung ist also nicht zu beobachten.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja ich habe mal die Preise jeweils beim erscheinen der Karten recherchiert, hier das Ergebnis:
> 
> 8800GTX ~ 600€
> GTX280  ~ 550€
> ...



Klar ist der Trend der Preiserhöhung zu erkennen, du würfelst hier aber die großen Chips GK110 / GTX 580, 780, 980Ti, ect. mit den Perfomence Chips GK104 / GTX 680, 980, usw. durcheinander.

Wann hat ein GX104 Performence-Chip (GTX 560, 670, 680, 770, 970, 980, 1070, 1080) mal 500 - 800 Euro gekostet?
Wann ein GX110 High-End Chip (GTX 280, 285, 480, 580, 780, 780Ti, 980Ti, Titan, Titan X) 800 - 1200 Euro?

(Dual-GPUs außen vor)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2016)

Ich habs noch weiter aktualisiert. 


Es gab sogar einen Preisrutsch. 

8800GTX 600€
GTX280 550€
GTX480 480€

Dann wurden die Preise wieder erhöht:

GTX 680 500€
GTX 980 540€
GTX 1080 700€ 


Was natürlich nicht im Vergleich vorhanden ist, sind die Unterschiedlichen Kurse von Dollar zu Euro. 
Kann also sein das Karten eine Zeit lang bei uns sehr teuer oder sehr günstig waren. Da wir aber in Deutschland leben, orientiere ich mich eben an die € Preise.


----------



## orca113 (16. Juni 2016)

facehugger schrieb:


> Du hast es mit deiner GTX 980 Ti auch nicht wirklich "nötig" umzusteigen. Zumal dein Kärtchen sicherlich nicht @stock läuft Gut,_ ich_ bin der Meinung wenn ich auf ne neue Schubse umsteige, dann sollte sich die Performance auch *deutlich* verbessern...
> 
> Gruß



Doch sie läuft @stock, sieht man vom Werks OC mal ab was ich hier als stock bezeichne. 

Nein, da ist was dran. Aber zunächst hatte es mich gereizt auf eine 1080er zu gehen. Nun wie ich schon ausgeführt habe...


----------



## The Rock (16. Juni 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Klar ist der Trend der Preiserhöhung zu erkennen, du würfelst hier aber die großen Chips GK110 / GTX 580, 780, 980Ti, ect. mit den Perfomence Chips GK104 / GTX 680, 980, usw. durcheinander.
> 
> Wann hat ein GX104 Performence-Chip (GTX 560, 670, 680, 770, 970, 980, 1070, 1080) mal 500 - 800 Euro gekostet?
> Wann ein GX110 High-End Chip (GTX 280, 285, 480, 580, 780, 780Ti, 980Ti, Titan, Titan X) 800 - 1200 Euro?
> ...



Du kannst doch nicht die Chips einfach so zusammenwürfeln, nur weil das eine ein performance und das andere ein high end chipsatz ist.

Du kannst nur vergleichen 480 mit 580 mit 680 mit 780 mit 980 mit 1080. Und 470 mit 570 mit 770  mit 970 mit 1070. 

Alles andere ist doch Quackel. 

Zumal es nVidia auch ganz anders hätte machen können: Nämlich man labelt die 980 zur 1070 um, nennt die 1070 dann 1080 und die 1080 dann 1080TI - und von der "Performance" hätte sich keiner beschweren können. Genau sowas ähnliches hatte man nämlich auch bei der 770/780/780TI gemacht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## linko994 (16. Juni 2016)

Zu teuer. Ich werde wohl auf AMD umsteigen. Ist nur die Frage obs eine RX480 wird oder ich auf Vega warte.


----------



## ultimate57 (16. Juni 2016)

Viel zu teuer für was Nvidia?
Überlege auf ein Wechsel auf Next Gen.Konsole.
 Da brauchen die Hersteller demnächst nicht wundern warum kein Umsatz mehr für PC mehr gibt sondern eher auf Low bereich.


realistischer Preis wäre wirklich bei diesen Preissegment:
ca. 209€-259€ 1060 aber die Leistung einer 1070.
ca. 329€-379€ 1070 aber die Leistung einer  1080.
ca 469€  529€  1080 die Leistung einer 1080ti. 

Eine Leistung ist da.... aber keine Leistungssteigerung wirklich.

Jetzt warte ich mal ab wie die Preise sich noch entwickeln.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2016)

The Rock schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht die Chips einfach so zusammenwürfeln, nur weil das eine ein performance und das andere ein high end chipsatz ist.
> 
> Du kannst nur vergleichen 480 mit 580 mit 680 mit 780 mit 980 mit 1080. Und 470 mit 570 mit 770  mit 970 mit 1070.
> 
> Alles andere ist doch Quackel.



Nein es ist kein Quackel. Quackel ist es wen man Performence und High-End zusammenwirft und sagt es spielt doch keine Rolle ob der Performence-Chip, der in der Produktion wesentlich günstiger ist, da kleiner und weniger komplex plötzlich bis zu 3x so teuer ist wie der wesentlich größere und komplexere High-End Chip und es somit entsprechend keine indirekte Preiserhöhung geben täte die aber nunmal unbestreitbar da ist weil man plötzlich günstigere Performence-Chips zu preisen verkauft zu denen man vorher die dicken Chips verkauft hat, die dazu auch noch im Preis deutlich gestiegen sind.

Fakt ist, die Produktionskosten werden von der GTX 560 zur GTX 680 (die 680 hatte im Prinzip nur ein optimierter und etwas verbesserter GF104 Chip gewesen, nun als GK104 bezeichnet) kaum um 200% gestiegen sein so das die Karte plötzlich statt für 250 Euro für 500 Euro über den Ladentisch wandern musste... Das gleiche bei der 980 und der 1080 deren Chips genauso nur Mittelklasse sind.
Auffällig auch deshalb weil die GTX 770 (umgelabelte 680) ja später sogar wieder für 260 Euro, statt 500, bzw. 400, über den Ladentisch ging und Nvidia dabei scheinbar keinen Verlust gemacht hat...



The Rock schrieb:


> Zumal es nVidia auch ganz anders hätte machen können: Nämlich man labelt die 980 zur 1070 um, nennt die 1070 dann 1080 und die 1080 dann 1080TI - und von der "Performance" hätte sich keiner beschweren können. Genau sowas ähnliches hatte man nämlich auch bei der 770/780/780TI gemacht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.



Nein ist so nicht ganz richtig. Nvidia hat damals "nur" die 770 (umgelabelte GTX 680) und 760 (umgelabelte GTX 670) übernommen, waren GK104 Performence-Chips. Die 780 und die 780Ti basierten auf dem GK110, der vorher nur in der Titan, für um die 900 Euro, erhältlich war und dann in Form der GTX 780 für 600 Euro under 780Ti um die 700 Euro zu bekommen waren, mit halbierten Speicher 3 statt 6GB. 

Und klar hätten sie das so machen können, haben sie im Grunde ja bei der GTX 480 / 470 und der GTX 580 / 570 so gemacht. Die GTX 570 war im Grunde nicht viel was anderes als eine GTX 480 mit anderen Namen und minimalsten Verbesserungen. 

Trotz allem haben sie da für eine GTX 580 und eine 570 keine 800, respektive 500 Euro verlangt und das obwohl beide Karten auf recht großen und gegenüber dem GF104 teureren GF110 Chips basierten.


----------



## Rayken (16. Juni 2016)

HAHA lustig diejenigen die *"zu teuer, werde ich aber kaufen" *haben sich wohl verklickt müßte es bei denen nicht heißen* "angemessen, werde ich kaufen" *. Der Preis düfte denen ja egal sein, gekauft wird es ja sowieso. 
Bei der nächsten Generation werden die Grafikkarten der xx70 Generation dann 700€ als Einstiegspreis haben und die xx80 bei günstigen 999€ anfangen. Wenn das Preislich so weiter geht wird das wohl irgendwann realität werden


----------



## The Rock (16. Juni 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein es ist kein Quackel. Quackel ist es wen man Performence und High-End zusammenwirft und sagt es spielt doch keine Rolle ob der Performence-Chip, der in der Produktion wesentlich günstiger ist, da kleiner und weniger komplex plötzlich bis zu 3x so teuer ist wie der wesentlich größere und komplexere High-End Chip und es somit entsprechend keine indirekte Preiserhöhung geben täte die aber nunmal unbestreitbar da ist weil man plötzlich günstigere Performence-Chips zu preisen verkauft zu denen man vorher die dicken Chips verkauft hat, die dazu auch noch im Preis deutlich gestiegen sind.
> 
> [...]
> Trotz allem haben sie da für eine GTX 580 und eine 570 keine 800, respektive 500 Euro verlangt und das obwohl beide Karten auf recht großen und gegenüber dem GF104 teureren GF110 Chips basierten.



Aber man bezahlt doch Computerhardware nicht nach Produktionskosten, sondern auch nach Performance. Warum sollte eine neue 1070 die so schnell ist wie die vorherige High End 980 TI vom Einstiegspreis billiger sein als die 980? 

Denkt doch auch nicht immer vom Neukäufer her, sonder auch an die Leute die eine Karte der alten Generation haben. Wie sollen sich die 980/TI Besitzer fühlen, wenn die neuen 1070 und 1080 Karten plötzlich ihre Karten zu Altmetall degradieren? Außerdem sind die 980 und 980TI auch noch im Handel und die sollen bestimmt nicht verramscht werden. 

Außerdem: Was habe ich als Kunde davon ob ich einen Mittelklasse oder High End Chip habe, wenn die neue Mittelklasse genauso schnell ist und schneller wie der alte High End? Was bringt mir meine 980TI mit High End Chip mehr im Vergleich zur 1080, außer mehr Stromverbrauch?


----------



## Simondasding (16. Juni 2016)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich die 1080 kaufen, da ich einmal da beste haben will, was zu kriegen ist und es sich von ner 650 ti auf ne 1080 in jedem Fall lohnt. Finde die Karte trotzdem zu teuer, aber Polaris ist mir zu schwach, obwohl der Preis ganz ok ist. Hoffe trotzdem das Polaris den Preis der 1080 noch was drückt, weil für um 600 Euro währe die Karte top.

Aber zum Thema Preis habe ich mich ja schon ausführlicher geäußert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...rctic-islands-laberthread-61.html#post8276978


----------



## hanfi104 (16. Juni 2016)

Das Problem ist halt
GTX 460(GF104/332mm²) mit 250€
GTX 680 (GK104/294mm²) mit 500€, später als 770 mit 350€
GTX 980 (GM104/398mm²) mit 500€
GTX 1080 (GP104/312mm²) mit 780€

Alles Midrange vollausbauten. Bis auf den GM104(weil immernoch 28nm) brauchen alle PI*Daumen die selbe Chipfläche. Gibt keinen Grund für solche Preiserhöhungen von über 300%


----------



## WhityGoesMighty (16. Juni 2016)

Ich habe extra auf Pascal gewartet, weil sie endlich in Richtung 4K Gaming geht und das mit dieser coolen LED Optik muss ich gestehen gefällt mir sehr. Ich hatte mir schon gedacht das die Karten etwas teurer werden als bei den Vorgängern und sie rechtfertigen ihn bestimmt über den Preis der GTX Titan da die Leistung besser sein soll, aber sie vergessen dabei das sie bei der Preislage definitiv im Enthusiasten bereich liegen  und damit haben sie mich als Kunden abgeschreckt.
Ich meine wer hat schon mal eben 800€ über für eine neue Grafikkarte. Klar sie hat mehr Leistung als eine Titan und ist so schnell wie 2 980ti im SLI , aber sie dürfen nicht vergessen das wir Kunden immer noch entscheiden ob wir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen und bei den Preisen bleibe ich lieber noch ein bisschen länger auf meiner R9 290X und Full HD monitor , bis die Preise halbwegs human werden und da spreche ich von 400-500€ .


----------



## xeonking (16. Juni 2016)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt
> GTX 460(GF104/332mm²) mit 250€
> GTX 680 (GK104/294mm²) mit 500€, später als 770 mit 350€
> GTX 980 (GM104/398mm²) mit 500€
> ...



Es gibt einen guten Grund für Nvidia, die User machen es mit und kaufen zu solchen Preisen. So lange die User das mit machen wird auch Nvidia mit jeder neuen Gen an der Preisschraube drehen. 

gruß


----------



## Schrotti (16. Juni 2016)

DjTomCat schrieb:


> Preis finde ich noch gerade so Angemessen. Aber die Leistung reicht noch nicht aus um meine Titan der ersten Generation zu ersetzen. Ich denke das ich ich auf die BigChips  warte. Meine Preisliche Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 1200-1500€.



Schon eine normale GTX 980 ist schneller als deine Ur Titan. Auf die normale GTX 980 legt die 1080 ~60% mehr Bums rauf. 

GTX 980 @ 1.500/4.000 MHz vs. GTX Titan @ 1.200/3.600 MHz vs. R9 290X @ 1.200/3.000 MHz [Artikel des Monats September 2014]


----------



## Aldeguerra (16. Juni 2016)

Rayken schrieb:


> HAHA lustig diejenigen die *"zu teuer, werde ich aber kaufen" *haben sich wohl verklickt müßte es bei denen nicht heißen* "angemessen, werde ich kaufen" *. Der Preis düfte denen ja egal sein, gekauft wird es ja sowieso.
> Bei der nächsten Generation werden die Grafikkarten der xx70 Generation dann 700€ als Einstiegspreis haben und die xx80 bei günstigen 999€ anfangen. Wenn das Preislich so weiter geht wird das wohl irgendwann realität werden



So sieht es aus, und dann werden wir 400/500€ für eine Nvidia "Einstiegs/Beginner-Karte" blechen müssen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2016)

GTX 1080 und 1070 sind mir persönlich zu teuer und ich werde daher bis auf weiteres keinen Kauf tätigen und schauen was die rote Garde leistet zu welchem Preis und Lautstärke. Die Vorgänger waren schon im Verhältnis teuer auch wegen dem miesen Wechselkurs aber der satte Aufpreis ist nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt auch wenn man berücksichtigt das es eine zu kurzlebige Technik ist


----------



## GEChun (17. Juni 2016)

Aldeguerra schrieb:


> So sieht es aus, und dann werden wir 400/500€ für eine Nvidia "Einstiegs/Beginner-Karte" blechen müssen...



Denk ich nicht, die werden einfach eine günstigere Einpflegen...
Bekommst dann halt noch weniger Leistung für mehr Geld!


----------



## The Rock (17. Juni 2016)

Aldeguerra schrieb:


> So sieht es aus, und dann werden wir 400/500€ für eine Nvidia "Einstiegs/Beginner-Karte" blechen müssen...



Lasst euch doch nicht von den Namen blenden. 

Was wäre wenn die 1070 als 1080 und die 1080 als 1080TI rausgekommen wäre. Nehmen wir nur mal an. Würdet ihr auch sagen, dass die Einstiegspreise zu teuer sind? 

Die 1070 ist doch keine Einstiegskarte. Das wird dann die 1060 sein oder 1050 oder was auch immer. 

Immerhin macht die 1070 eine 980 platt. Da darf sie auch ein wenig kosten.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Juni 2016)

Naja, für mich als Kunden macht diese Nomenklatur eines klar: Die 1070 soll der Nachfolger der 970 sein. Und die 970 hat mich bisher 300-350€ gekostet. Als Performance-Gegenstück gilt für mich die 390, welche auch in diesem Preisrahmen liegt. Und nun kommen wir halt von 300 auf 700€  Gut, man muss bedenken, dass die jetzigen Preise nicht die Release-Preise der 970/390 waren, damit müsste man es wohl vergleichen. Aber ich hab kA wo ich diese Preise finden könnte ^^


----------



## oyvey (17. Juni 2016)

Für mich is die Frage gerade echt ob sich die 1070 jetz lohnt. Mein Monitor unterstütz kein Ultra. Ich wollte die 1070 weil ich befürchte das die Spielehersteller jetzt alle drauf und dran sind den Speicher auszunutzen und es die 980 oder 980ti dann nich mehr lange bringen.

Andererseits kotzt es mich aber dermaßen an das Launch der Karte am 10 war aber bis Ende des Monats keine Karten vorliegen werden. Außerdem wollte ich die 1070 holen weil gesagt wurde die soll ab 419 Euro kosten. Es scheint ja aber eher so als ob monatelang der Preis eher bei der Founders edition beginnt.

Ich habe keine Graka im neuen PC und weis nun echt nich was ich machen soll und ob ich nich lieber ne 980TI hole.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Juni 2016)

Wenn Du mal schreiben würdest wie dein System inkl. Monitor aussieht und welche Spiele Du spielst, könnte man schon eher eine Empfehlung abgeben. Was meinst Du damit, das dein Monitor kein Ultra unterstützt? Diesen Standard gibt es nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juni 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Was meinst Du damit, das dein Monitor kein Ultra unterstützt? Diesen Standard gibt es nicht.



Evt meint der damit UltraHD, also 2160p?


----------



## oyvey (17. Juni 2016)

Sorry Kein 4K.

Mein System:

I7-6700K
16 GB Ram
Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3
550W Netzteil
Bildschirm LG 27MP47HQ-P

Das ist mein erster Build.
Mit dem ich endlich Minecraft mit Shadern Spielen kann, Spaß beiseite ich möchte die neusten Games zocken, No mans Sky, Deus EX, Mass effect Andromeda, Rise of the Tomb Raider, auch ein Paar shooter. Spiele alles ausser Horror.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juni 2016)

oyvey schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Graka im neuen PC und weis nun echt nich was ich machen soll und ob ich nich lieber ne 980TI hole.



Naja, momentan sieht es danach aus als wen die GTX 1070 im besten Fall  etwa gleich auf mit der GTX980Ti liegt, ab und zu liegt sie sogar, je nach Spiel, messbar hinter der GTX980Ti, sehr selten mal liegt sie vor der GTX  980Ti. In 4k wird sie sogar häufiger deutlich von der GTX980Ti  geschlagen, was wohl am größeren Speicherinterface der GTX 980Ti liegen  dürfte (384 Bit Interface mit 6GB GDDR5 - 336 GB/s bei der GTX 980Ti,  gegenüber 256 Bit Interface mit 8GB GDDR5 - 256 GB/s bei der GTX 1070),  weshalb die GTX 980Ti theoretisch in höheren Auflösungen im Moment der  deutlich bessere Partner ist:

(1080p)
Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

(4k)
Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Vorteilhaft kann natürlich künftig sein das die GTX 1070 über 8GB VRAM  verfügt, während du bei der GTX 980Ti nur 6GB VRAM hast, außerdem  verbraucht eine GTX1070 natürlich deutlich weniger Strom als die  GTX980Ti.
Die Vermutung liegt aber recht nahe das der GTX 1070 genauso vorher leistungsmäßig die  Luft ausgehen wird, bevor sie von ihren 8GB VRAM wirklich profitieren kann, wie  der GTX 980Ti mit ihren nur 6GB VRAM. Im schlimsten Fall musst du bei der GTX 980Ti die Texturen halt eine Stufe gegenüber der GTX 1070 runter stellen.

Sofern dich also die 2GB weniger VRAM und der etwas höhere  Stromverbrauch bei der GTX 980Ti nicht stören machst du sicher wenig  verkehrt wen du noch zu einer GTX 980Ti greifst, vor allem wen du  aktuelle Spiele in etwas höheren Auflösungen spielen willst, wo die GTX  980Ti schlicht von ihrem größeren Speicherinterface und dem somit höheren Durchsatz gegenüber der GTX  1070 profitiert.


----------



## oyvey (17. Juni 2016)

Riesen Dank für die ANtwort!!!



Ich hoffe bei den Preisen bei beiden Karten tut sich noch ein bisschen was. Wird interessant wenn das neuen PCGH Heft kommt und vielleicht mal mehr reviews drin sind.


----------



## GEChun (18. Juni 2016)

Ist doch easy die 6 GB vollzukriegen... Das geht sogar in FHD...

Was ich auch nicht verstehe. Die FE sollte doch "teurer" als die customs sein. 
Wenn man mal bei geizhals guckt. Ging der Schuss in der Masse wohl nach hinten los. Fast alle Customs mind 30€ oder mehr teurer als die FE...


----------



## oyvey (18. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ist doch easy die 6 GB vollzukriegen... Das geht sogar in FHD...
> 
> Was ich auch nicht verstehe. Die FE sollte doch "teurer" als die customs sein.
> Wenn man mal bei geizhals guckt. Ging der Schuss in der Masse wohl nach hinten los. Fast alle Customs mind 30€ oder mehr teurer als die FE...


,

Das ist auch das was mich so heftigst stört. Vorher große Reden schwingen dieses Modell wird ein Hammer Model für ab 419€.


----------



## Kugelninja (18. Juni 2016)

Beide: Angemessen; werde ich aber nicht kaufen!

Ich finde die Preise, in Anbetracht der Leistung der Karten und auch im Vergleich zu den Vorgänger-Karten gerechtfertigt. Kein Schnäppchen aber auch kein Preissprung. 
Für mich kommen sie aber nicht in Frage, da ich ohnehin nur ältere Spiele (DX9) spiele die es bei Steam für max. 1,99 Euro gibt und daher benötige ich diese Leistung nicht.


----------



## orca113 (18. Juni 2016)

oyvey schrieb:


> Für mich is die Frage gerade echt ob sich die 1070 jetz lohnt. Mein Monitor unterstütz kein Ultra. Ich wollte die 1070 weil ich befürchte das die Spielehersteller jetzt alle drauf und dran sind den Speicher auszunutzen und es die 980 oder 980ti dann nich mehr lange bringen.
> 
> Andererseits kotzt es mich aber dermaßen an das Launch der Karte am 10 war aber bis Ende des Monats keine Karten vorliegen werden. Außerdem wollte ich die 1070 holen weil gesagt wurde die soll ab 419 Euro kosten. Es scheint ja aber eher so als ob monatelang der Preis eher bei der Founders edition beginnt.
> 
> Ich habe keine Graka im neuen PC und weis nun echt nich was ich machen soll und ob ich nich lieber ne 980TI hole.



Nutz es aus das alle ihre 989Ti auf den Markt werfen und die Gebrauchtpreise günstig sind. Leg dir fürs erste ne gebrauchte 980Ti zu.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht verstehe. Die *FE sollte doch "teurer" als die customs sein*.
> Wenn man mal bei geizhals guckt. *Ging der Schuss in der Masse wohl nach hinten los*. Fast alle Customs mind 30€ oder mehr teurer als die FE...


Ja das stimmt, war schon vorher klar und Geizhals bestätigt dies ja auch, was verstehst du da jetzt nicht genau, wo ging der Schuss nach hinten los, das es so eingetreten ist wie von Nvidia und allen anderen vorhergesagt?


oyvey schrieb:


> ,
> Das ist auch das was mich so heftigst stört. Vorher große Reden  schwingen dieses Modell wird ein Hammer Model für ab 419€.


Du  verwechselst Custom mit Referenz/FE, die Preise waren schon vorher  klar, wer hier über was große reden geschwungen hat kann ich nicht  nachvollziehen, kannst du dies klarer ausführen und nachweise  hinzufügen.
Bezüglich Custompreise, die GTX1070 Preise sind gerade erst bekannt geworden, bei noch geringer Costum Lieferbarkeit, die werden die nächsten Wochen sinken, die Firmen wollen immer am Anfang mehr daran verdienen, ist überall so.


Kann es sein das ihr euch nur über die Verfügbarkeit der Custom aufregt aufregt, und deshalb einiges durcheinander bringt?


----------



## GEChun (18. Juni 2016)

ΔΣΛ;8284100 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das stimmt, war schon vorher klar und Geizhals bestätigt dies ja auch, was verstehst du da jetzt nicht genau, wo ging der Schuss nach hinten los, das es so eingetreten ist wie von Nvidia und allen anderen vorhergesagt?
> 
> Du  verwechselst Custom mit Referenz/FE, die Preise waren schon vorher  klar, wer hier über was große reden geschwungen hat kann ich nicht  nachvollziehen, kannst du dies klarer ausführen und nachweise  hinzufügen.
> Bezüglich Custompreise, die GTX1070 Preise sind gerade erst bekannt geworden, bei noch geringer Costum Lieferbarkeit, die werden die nächsten Wochen sinken, die Firmen wollen immer am Anfang mehr daran verdienen, ist überall so.
> ...



Verdreh die Tatsachen nicht. Es gab ein eindeutiges Statement von Nvidia. Die FE wird teurer sein als die Customs...
Das ist nicht der Fall!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube du warst heute zu lange an der Sonne 
...
Ich glaube ich verstehe jetzt dein wirrwar, du gehst nach der Verfügbarkeitsanzeige, richtig, weil die Customhersteller noch nicht gut lieferbar sind und sie am Anfang immer einen saftigen Aufschlag heben wollen, inklusive der Händler natürlich, ja ja, die Welt ist schon ein Miststück nicht wahr, das sind ja völlig neue Vorgehensweisen die gerade eingeführt worden sind


----------



## GEChun (18. Juni 2016)

ΔΣΛ;8284194 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du warst heute zu lange an der Sonne
> ...
> Ich glaube ich verstehe jetzt dein wirrwar, du gehst nach der Verfügbarkeitsanzeige, richtig, weil die Customhersteller noch nicht gut lieferbar sind und sie am Anfang immer einen saftigen Aufschlag heben wollen, inklusive der Händler natürlich, ja ja, die Welt ist schon ein Miststück nicht wahr, das sind ja völlig neue Vorgehensweisen die gerade eingeführt worden sind



Selbst wenn es an der "Verfügbarkeitsanzeige" liegt. 
Die meisten 1080 z.B. sind für 70-80€ Aufpreis zu kaufen, glaubst du ernsthaft die Customhersteller senken den Preis um 100€ oder mehr wenn die Karten besser Verfügbar sind?

Dazu kommt noch, das einige Max. Takt Editions noch gar nicht erschienen sind. Die werden garantiert auch für locker um die 800€ weg gehen, nicht weniger. 
Egal wie die Verfügbarkeit ist...


----------



## eRaTitan (18. Juni 2016)

[*x*]  _Meh, gimme Polaris. 


Wollte eigentlich wegen PhysX auf Nvidia umsteigen, aber die Preise sind noch Zuhoch, dass lohnt sich noch nicht. 
Für die 1080 wären gute 600 Euronen gerechtfertigt und für die 1070 *420*  (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ) Euronen, vielleicht wird der Preis noch sinken wenn die anderen Karten draußen sind. 

Und wenn nicht dann wird es ne Vega. Definitiv.! _


----------



## SvenAmend (22. Juni 2016)

Also vorweg möchte ich mich erstmal der großen Mehrheit anschliesen. Dass der Preis für die Foundersedition der 1080 etwas zu hoch angesetzt ist erkennt man meiner Meinung nach schon mal daran dass sehr viel bessere Custom layouts ala strix oc für einen segr geringen Aufpreis von ca. 10€ deutlich bessere Preis/ leistungs Verhältnisse an den Tag legen. Allen anschein nach werde ich aber bei der kommenden grx 1080ti bzw. Titan noch viel tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen um mal wirklich vernünftig 4k gaming baetreiben zu können. Ich vermisse die Preise der vergangenen Jahre im highend bereich sehr. Die hier häufig angesetzten 500 bis 600€ waren meiner Meinung nach noch vertretbar. Aber machen wir uns mal nix vor diese ganze "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität sowie der smartphone Sektor hat der gesamten Pc Branche bei den Umsätzen derart zugesetzt dass solche Preisentwicklungen fernab von Monopol Stellungen auch hierdurch zustande gekommen sind. Bei mainboards und Monitoren im high-end Segnent ist es doch genau das selbe. Das einzigste was hilft wäre ein Boykott des gegenwärtig perversen Preisgefüges.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht verstehe. Die FE sollte doch "teurer" als die customs sein.
> Wenn man mal bei geizhals guckt. Ging der Schuss in der Masse wohl nach hinten los. Fast alle Customs mind 30€ oder mehr teurer als die FE...


Da ging nix nach hinten los. 
Die FE startete bei 499 Euro. Die meisten Customs bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen lagen darunter bzw. gleich auf.

Es sollte auch klar sein, das die FE nach Release im Preis sinkt, sobald die Custom Designs umfangreichend bestellbar waren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War übrigens bei der GTX 1080 ganz genauso.
FE bei 789 Euro Startpreis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einzig die Karte von ASUS &  MSI haben ganze 10 Euro mehr gekostet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ein paar High-end Custom Modelle ca. 10-30 Euro mehr kosten stimmt also die Aussage schon nicht mehr? O.o

Deine Aussage das entsprechend fast alle Custom Modelle teurer wären als die FE ist daher ebenfalls nicht ganz korrekt.
Die Aussage betraf den Start Preis jener Karten!

Release Preise mit Release Preise vergleichen!

Ansonsten kannst du ja selbst mal unter Preisentwicklung bei Geizhals die Preise seit Release Datum innerhalb der ersten 24 Stunden vergleichen.


----------



## Lukaswittmann (22. Juni 2016)

Beides sind mir einfach zu teuer..für eine Graka ist ja zu viel


----------



## Deimos (22. Juni 2016)

[x] Beide zu teuer, nicht kaufen. Der Preis ist bezahlbar, aber nur für High-end, dass auch in einem Jahr noch High-end ist.
Wobei die GTX1070 nicht ganz so weit weg von einem guten Preis ist imo.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Juni 2016)

@GEChun
Jetzt wissen wir warum die Preise sind wie sie sind, wenn die Dinger weggehen wie warme Semmeln 
... Geforce GTX 1080 angeblich historischer Bestseller im High-End-Bereich


----------



## GEChun (23. Juni 2016)

ΔΣΛ;8291447 schrieb:
			
		

> @GEChun
> Jetzt wissen wir warum die Preise sind wie sie sind, wenn die Dinger weggehen wie warme Semmeln
> ... Geforce GTX 1080 angeblich historischer Bestseller im High-End-Bereich



Ja find ich gut, die nächste 1180 (ohne Ti) sollte mind. 900€ kosten!
Die 1170 dann 650€!
Scheint ja keine andere Lösung zu geben...


----------



## Rolk (23. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ja find ich gut, die nächste 1180 (ohne Ti) sollte mind. 900€ kosten!
> Die 1170 dann 650€!
> Scheint ja keine andere Lösung zu geben...



Nur 900 €? Da war der Preisaufschlag von 980 zu 1080 aber grösser. Das wird nicht reichen meine Freund.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Juni 2016)

Kann Amd nicht machen, ihre Hundert Käufer würden wegbrechen und Amd wären am nächsten Tag pleite


----------



## GEChun (23. Juni 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Da ging nix nach hinten los.
> Die FE startete bei 499 Euro. Die meisten Customs bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen lagen darunter bzw. gleich auf.
> 
> Es sollte auch klar sein, das die FE nach Release im Preis sinkt, sobald die Custom Designs umfangreichend bestellbar waren.
> ...



Ich rede übrigens von den aktuellen Preisen.
Wenn man dann die Aussage von Nvidia zu Release betrachtet. 
Ist die aktuelle Preisentwicklung schlichtweg lächerlich.
Desweiteren hab ich nur von der 1080 geredet. 
Die 1070 ist aus meiner Sicht für 500€ richtig unattraktiv.



Rolk schrieb:


> Nur 900 €? Da war der Preisaufschlag von 980 zu 1080 aber grösser. Das wird nicht reichen meine Freund.



Noch besser über 1000€, mir wird es nicht schaden aber einige Leute müssen hier aufwachen...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ich rede übrigens von den aktuellen Preisen.
> Wenn man dann die Aussage von Nvidia zu Release betrachtet.
> Ist die aktuelle Preisentwicklung schlichtweg lächerlich.
> Desweiteren hab ich nur von der 1080 geredet.
> Die 1070 ist aus meiner Sicht für 500€ richtig unattraktiv.



Was interessiert die aktuellen Preise, wenn sich Nvidia ganz klar auf den Release Preis bezogen hatte.

Es ging einzig darum das du behauptest hattest, das die Aussage seitens Nvidia bzgl. der Custom Preise, das jene eher unter dem Preis der FE liegen werden, falsch sei. Was aber nicht korrekt ist, wie ich dir umfangreichend mit genannten Beispielen offengelegt hatte.

Das du allgemein die Preise als viel zu hoch empfindest ist doch wieder ein ganz anderes Thema. O.o

Das der Preis der FE im NACHHINEIN schneller fällt, als der Preis der beliebteren Custom Modelle sollte logisch sein und war abzusehen. Was aber auch nix Neues ist.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> mir wird es nicht schaden aber einige Leute müssen hier aufwachen...


 Deine Argumentation soll wohl Pascal bezogen sein, ist dir noch gar nicht aufgefallen das dies ein allgemeiner Trend ist?
Was ist mit der R9 FuryX oder Radeon Pro Duo, neue Fertigungen (jedweder Art, und hier meine ich nicht NUR neuen Speicher, bitte nicht so engstirnig sein, das ist nur lächerlich), kostet nun mal was die Preise nach oben Treibt, zb 28nm auf 16nm.
Was ist mit dem Punkt das Pascal derzeit im Ein-Chip Leistungsbereich ohne Konkurrenz ist, Intel kann man in dem Bereich als relevantes Beispiel herziehen wo sie ebenfalls bei HighEnd Preise anlegen können wie sie es für richtig halten, Sockel 2011-3, übrigens muss Intel dennoch neuerdings massive Einsparungen vornehmen.
Der Markt bestimmt den Preis letztendlich, wenn ein Produkt zu teuer ist wird es nicht gekauft was der Hersteller merkt und dagegen halten muss, denn sonst kann er sich nicht lange halten.
Wenn man meckern will, muss man wenn man ehrlich sein will auf Amd meckern, Amd stockt seit vielen Jahren bei CPU's, bei GPU's will Amd zuerst mittleren Leistungsbereich beginnen aber den Pascal Preisen hätte ein HighEnd Ableger besser getan.


----------



## volvo242 (23. Juni 2016)

[RX 460}


Naja ich finde die Preise von NV ......., 
Aber es ist doch so, wenn die Kunden mit spielen warum sollte es NV dann nicht machen.

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt wann und mit welcher Gen. NV die 104 Chips auf 999/1000 euro pusht (ich gehe von der 1280 aus)


----------



## GEChun (23. Juni 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Was interessiert die aktuellen Preise, wenn sich Nvidia ganz klar auf den Release Preis bezogen hatte.
> 
> Es ging einzig darum das du behauptest hattest, das die Aussage seitens Nvidia bzgl. der Custom Preise, das jene eher unter dem Preis der FE liegen werden, falsch sei. Was aber nicht korrekt ist, wie ich dir umfangreichend mit genannten Beispielen offengelegt hatte.
> 
> ...



Was ist dass denn fürn Blödsinn?`

Release Preise sind also nur beim erstmaligen Kauf und 5 Minuten danach oder wie soll ich das verstehen?

Die Karten sind doch jetzt zum großenteils noch nicht mal lieferbar.
Hmm, wo war jetzt der Release? Der Preis vor 14 Tagen wo die Karten nicht lieferbar war oder der aktuelle Preis wo die Karten nicht lieferbar sind?
Also ganz so einfach wie du es hier beschreibst ist es auch nicht!



			
				ΔΣΛ;8293481 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Argumentation soll wohl Pascal bezogen sein, ist dir noch gar nicht aufgefallen das dies ein allgemeiner Trend ist?
> Was ist mit der R9 FuryX oder Radeon Pro Duo, neue Fertigungen (jedweder Art, und hier meine ich nicht NUR neuen Speicher, bitte nicht so engstirnig sein, das ist nur lächerlich), kostet nun mal was die Preise nach oben Treibt, zb 28nm auf 16nm.
> Was ist mit dem Punkt das Pascal derzeit im Ein-Chip Leistungsbereich ohne Konkurrenz ist, Intel kann man in dem Bereich als relevantes Beispiel herziehen wo sie ebenfalls bei HighEnd Preise anlegen können wie sie es für richtig halten, Sockel 2011-3, übrigens muss Intel dennoch neuerdings massive Einsparungen vornehmen.
> Der Markt bestimmt den Preis letztendlich, wenn ein Produkt zu teuer ist wird es nicht gekauft was der Hersteller merkt und dagegen halten muss, denn sonst kann er sich nicht lange halten.
> Wenn man meckern will, muss man wenn man ehrlich sein will auf Amd meckern, Amd stockt seit vielen Jahren bei CPU's, bei GPU's will Amd zuerst mittleren Leistungsbereich beginnen aber den Pascal Preisen hätte ein HighEnd Ableger besser getan.



Über AMD muss man hier nicht meckern, die bringen eine Top Preis-Leistungskarte auf den Markt.
Da ist Nvidia nun mal Meilen weit von weg und das sage ich als Nvidia Stammkunde, ich hab keine Rote Brille auf!

Was die alten Karten angeht da zählt der Preis doch nicht mehr, das schreibt ja sogar majinvegeta20!
Aber gut das ihr nur gegen mich wettert wenn ihr beide sogar unterschiedliche Meinungen zu dem Thema habt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Über AMD muss man hier nicht meckern, die bringen eine Top Preis-Leistungskarte auf den Markt.
> Da ist Nvidia nun mal Meilen weit von weg und das sage ich als Nvidia Stammkunde, ich hab keine Rote Brille auf!


Du hast scheinbar nicht verstanden dass ich die Amd Beispiel gewählt habe, um aufzuzeigen dass dies ein allgemein Trend ist, das dies nicht Nvidia spezifisch ist, wo hat Amd dort diesen Top Preis?
Meine Brille ist übrigens *Dunkel Grün*  na und, bin stolz auf meine GTX1080@WaKü, habe seit Amd ATI gekauft keine Radeon mehr gekauft, ich stehe wenigstens dazu wo andere es durch Hinterlist zu leugnen versuchen, nicht falsch verstehen denn dies ändert nichts an den Tatsachen.



> Was die alten Karten angeht da zählt der Preis doch nicht mehr, das schreibt ja sogar majinvegeta20!
> Aber gut das ihr nur gegen mich wettert wenn ihr beide sogar unterschiedliche Meinungen zu dem Thema habt.


Die alten Karten, hmm, das ist das aktuelle Portfolio, und ich meine natürlich nicht nur die aktuellen Preise sondern besonders die Startpreise!
Ob andere mir zustimmen oder nicht ist mir doch Jacke wie Hose, die gehen mich Null Komma Nichts an, das ist dein Kampf nicht meiner.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Was ist dass denn fürn Blödsinn?`
> 
> Release Preise sind also nur beim erstmaligen Kauf und 5 Minuten danach oder wie soll ich das verstehen?
> 
> ...



Du hast leider nichts verstanden...

Du kritisierst das die Aussage seitens Nvidia, das der Release Preis der FE von 789 bzw 499 Euro über dem der Custom Preise stehen wird, nicht stimmen würde.

Ich habe konkret aufgezeigt das DIESE Aussage deinerseits eben NICHT stimmt.

Wo kostet denn eine GTX 1080 FE noch 789 Euro bzw eine GTX 1070 499 Euro?

DU vergleichst aber gerade jetzige FE Preise mit den Preisen der Custom Karten.

Fakt ist Preise waren zum Release für beide Seiten zu geben und da waren die Custom Preise bis auf wenige Ausnahmen allesamt UNTER DEM Preis der Founders Edition!

Die FE ist einfach vom Preis schneller gesunken als die Custom Karten.

Du kritisierst das man keine Preisvergleiche anstellen könnte, da die Karten auch jetzt noch kaum lieferbar seien, aber kritisierst selbst den aktuellen Preis gegenüber der FE. 

Wenn es sich jemand ziemlich einfach macht dann du.

Release war der 27 Mai bzw. 10. Juni und einzig darauf stützt sich auch die Aussage Nvidias.

Ansonsten kannst du ja gern die schieren Massen an Custom Karten nennen, die über den Preis von 789 bzw. 499 Euro liegen. 

Du wirst allerdings beim Suchen schnell feststellen, das die Masse viel eher darunter und nicht wie du behauptest hattest darüber liegt. 

Das die Karten an sich im Vergleich zu vorherigen Generation höher angesetzt sind, ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema und auch ein nachvollziehender Kritikpunkt. 

Und noch einmal zum Verständnis ich hänge mich an deine gegebene Aussage auf:

Zitat:
_"Was ich auch nicht verstehe. *Die FE sollte doch "teurer" als die customs sein*. Wenn man mal bei geizhals guckt. Ging der Schuss *in der Masse* wohl nach hinten los. *Fast alle Customs mind 30€ oder mehr teurer als die FE*..."_

So, welchen Preis der FE Edition hast du dir da heraus gepickt? Mit Sicherheit NICHT den Releasepreis von 789 bzw 499 Euro.
Nvidia hat mehr als deutlich ihre Aussage mit jenen Preis in Verbindung gebracht.

Sry, aber noch konkreter und einfacher kann ich es dir nu wirklich nicht mehr erklären. 

Das ist so, als wenn meinetwegen Apple ein iPhone präsentiert und damit wirbt es günstiger als das Top Gerät von Samsung anzubieten, aber Samsung dann während der ersten Tage des Releases ihren Preis senkt. 
Du dich dann aber hinter her beschwerst, das Apple gelogen hätte.


----------



## GEChun (23. Juni 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Du hast leider nichts verstanden...
> 
> Du kritisierst das die Aussage seitens Nvidia, das der Release Preis der FE von 789 bzw 499 Euro über dem der Custom Preise stehen wird, nicht stimmen würde.
> 
> ...



Selbst nach deiner Argumentation passt es nicht:

Release Preis GTX 1080FE 789€

Teurer Waren zu Release:

MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Armor 8G OC (799€)
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G (799€)
Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme (799€)
ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 OC (799€)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming (799€)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming (899€)
ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 (900€)
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Aero 8G (819€)
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Armor 8G (849€)
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Classified Gaming ACX 3.0 (895€)
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 ACX 3.0 (799€)
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Premium + G-Panel (799€)
KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 Hall Of Fame (799€)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Premium Pack (899€)

So viel dazu, dass es nur MSI uns Asus waren die 10€ teurer zu Release waren.

Zur Erinnerung! Von Nvidia angekündigt waren:

FE Edition: 729€
Customs: 625€

Diese Preise hat die FE Edition leider nicht zu Release erreicht. Dort ist sie erst jetzt!

Teurer als 625€ Custom sind alle gelisteten Karten.
Da kann ich mir die Auflistung sparen.

Wenn man allerdings den FE Preis von 729€ nimmst, welcher ja von Nvidia angekündigt war, kommt zu der Tabelle oben noch folgende Karten:

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 (729€)
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock (739€)
Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! (749€)
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 (769€)
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Premium (779€)
Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH (749€)
Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix Golden Sample (729€)
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1080 X4 (759€)
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1080 X3 (749€)

Diese Karten sind alle teurer und entsprechen nicht deiner Argumentation...

Klar es gab Karten die günstiger sind beste Beispiele hier:

KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 (659€)
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Super JetStream (719€)
Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix (719€)
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Aero 8G OC (719€)
KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC (669€)

Zusammen gefasst: 
Billige Kühler, schlechte Spannungswandler, Alibipreis!?
10€ weniger als 729€ ist für mich kein angekündigtes 625€


Bleiben noch zwei Grafikkarten auf die deine Argumentation am ehesten zutreffen:

Palit GeForce GTX 1080 JetStream (699€)
Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 HerculeZ Twin X2 (699€)

Auf diese Karten berufst du dich also? Ist ja echt ne Masse...!
699€ sind übrigens auch keine 625€...
Günstiger als die FE sind sie aber, da gebe ich dir Recht, wenn auch nur sehr knapp.



ALLE PREISE GEHÖREN ZUM RELEASE.
Die jetzigen Preise sehen teilweise noch schlimmer aus, da zwar Anpassungen stattgefunden haben, diese aber nicht ansatzweise die Karten in die richtige Preisregion rücken!!!


----------



## Krfx (24. Juni 2016)

Wie manche sagen das die GTX 1070 attraktiv wäre nur weil sie zum halben Preis einer Titan angebieten wird...

Das macht 0 sinn. Denkt doch mal ein bisschen drüber nach. Die Titan war damals viel zu überteuert. Da macht es der "halbe" Preis nicht besser.

Bitte AMD Bitte RX480 und Vega.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Selbst nach deiner Argumentation passt es nicht:
> 
> Release Preis GTX 1080FE 789€
> 
> ...



- Du weißt aber schon das die Asus Karte die Selbe ist? Bloß unterschiedlich getaktet und die *langsamere* zum Wucherpreis verkauft wurde? 

 - Die MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Armor 8G OC bei 773 Euro startete und es keine GEFORCE® GTX 1080 ARMOR 8G Non OC hier Orts gibt? Und selbst wenn bei 747 Euro startete.
- MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Aero 8G ab 700 bzw knapp 716 Euro startete. O.o

- Die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming zwar und da gebe ich dir Recht zum Anfang für 799 Euro angeboten wurde, allerdings direkt rapide nach Start bei 740 Euro angeboten wurde? (Aktueller Preis seit über 2 Wochen bei 700 Euro)
-Bei der Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme übrigens genau das Selbe, der direkte Preisfall.

- Die EVGA GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 wesentlich schneller ist, als deine hier aufgeführte EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 ACX 3.0 und bereits zum Markstart ab 729 Euro angeboten wurde? 
Heißt wie bei der ASUS Karte  verkauft man schlechteres an Ahnungslose einfach für mehr Geld. 
- Bei der EVGA Karte von 895 Euro handelt es sich gar um eine Karte die hier überhaupt nicht erst angeboten und einzig bei *EINEM* einzigen *AUSLÄNDISCHEN* Händler überhaupt aufgeführt wird. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn´s trotz Design Unterschied ein und die selbe Karte ist.

- Es sich bei der aufgeführten Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Premium + G-Panel um ein Bundle handelt und haargenau die selbe Karte im Solo Paket bei 779 Euro startete ? 
- Bei der Gigabyte Karte genau wieder das Selbe. Premium Karte bzw Premium Bundle!
Zitat: 
"Das Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Premium Pack beinhaltet zusätzlich eine XTREME SLI-Bridge, ein XMP300 Mauspad, einen Xtreme-Gaming-Handgelenkschoner und einen Xtreme Gaming-Sticker."

- KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 Hall Of Fame erst seit dem 20.06. überhaupt gelistet ist und es sich wohl ebenfalls, so wie es der Name schon andeutet um eine Premium Karte handelt? 

*Statt einfach blind Produkt links auf Geizhals  anzuklicken, hättest du dich vorher überhaupt mit den Karten auseinander setzen sollen!*


GEChun schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung! Von Nvidia angekündigt waren:
> 
> FE Edition: 729€
> Customs: 625€
> ...



Auch hier wieder, bitte informiere dich ordentlich! Die angesetzten offiziellen Preise zum Release waren 789 Euro und 499 Euro!

Geforce GTX 1080 im Test: Der erste 16-nm-Konig mit 2 GHz im OC-Betrieb [Test der Woche] - Geforce GTX 1080 im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit
Zitat: _*"Die Founders Edition der Geforce GTX 1080 macht mit einer UVP von 789 Euro ab 27. Mai den Anfang..."

*_Bzw. nochmal zur GTX 1070:
Geforce GTX 1070 im Test: Titan-X-Leistung zum halben Preis [Update] - Geforce GTX 1070 im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit

Nvidia nannte einzig 699 Dollar für die GTX 1080 und 449 Dollar für die GTX 1070!
Dort hast du keine Steuern und keine Übersee/Zoll Gebühren verrechnet! Dazu kommt auch noch der miserable Euro/Dollar Kurs.

Der  Preis von 599 bzw. 379 Dollar war ein rein empfohlener Preis und sagte auch nur aus, das die Custom Karten *AB* diesen Preis starten könnten!
Viel eher war es wahrscheinlich und es ist auch genauso eingetroffen, das die meisten Custom Karten genau dazwischen liegen werden!



GEChun schrieb:


> Wenn man allerdings den FE Preis von 729€ nimmst, welcher ja von Nvidia angekündigt war, kommt zu der Tabelle oben noch folgende Karten:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 (729€)
> Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock (739€)
> ...



Wie oben bereits schon erklärt. Nein. Einfach nein. 



GEChun schrieb:


> Klar es gab Karten die günstiger sind beste Beispiele hier:
> 
> KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 (659€)
> Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Super JetStream (719€)
> ...



Auch hier wieder? Wo wurden 625 *Euro!!* angekündigt?



GEChun schrieb:


> Bleiben noch zwei Grafikkarten auf die deine Argumentation am ehesten zutreffen:
> 
> Palit GeForce GTX 1080 JetStream (699€)
> Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 HerculeZ Twin X2 (699€)
> ...



Du hast leider bis jetzt noch nicht einmal den Euro Release Preis der FE gewusst. Es ist also kein Wunder das du gerade ziemlichen Blödsinn miteinander vergleichst...



GEChun schrieb:


> Die jetzigen Preise sehen teilweise noch schlimmer aus, da zwar Anpassungen stattgefunden haben, diese aber nicht ansatzweise die Karten in die richtige Preisregion rücken!!!



Das ist wieder und das habe ich des öfteren schon erwähnt ein ganz anderes Thema.

Wenn du mir zum anderen Punkt kein Glauben schenken willst, dann sei es drum oder mach dich noch einmal genauer kundig bzw. frag bei der Community nach.


----------



## GEChun (24. Juni 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> - Du weißt aber schon das die Asus Karte die Selbe ist? Bloß unterschiedlich getaktet und die *langsamere* zum Wucherpreis verkauft wurde?
> 
> - Die MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Armor 8G OC bei 773 Euro startete und es keine GEFORCE® GTX 1080 ARMOR 8G Non OC hier Orts gibt? Und selbst wenn bei 747 Euro startete.
> - MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Aero 8G ab 700 bzw knapp 716 Euro startete. O.o
> ...



Was haben den bitte diese Dinge mit den Aussagen zu tun? Nichts...



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> *Statt einfach blind Produkt links auf Geizhals  anzuklicken, hättest du dich vorher überhaupt mit den Karten auseinander setzen sollen!*
> 
> 
> Auch hier wieder, bitte informiere dich ordentlich! Die angesetzten offiziellen Preise zum Release waren 789 Euro und 499 Euro!
> ...



Also PCGH schreibt die Preise von Nvidia vor?
Ich denke nicht, in dem Artikel ist lediglich die rede davon das die Karten zu Anfang diese Preise haben. Es ist eine Feststellung.
Von Nvidia offiziell bekannt gegeben wurden ganz andere Preise!






majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder? Wo wurden 625 *Euro!!* angekündigt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bitte dich, die Preise wurden mit Dollar zwar angegeben, aber anderes Land mit einer Stärkeren Währung und alle Regeln der Preise, die übrigens in einem Weltweitem Statement von Nvidia bekannt gegeben werden, werden über Board geworfen?
Was ist denn mit Österreich? Da können die Karten auch günstiger verkauft werden, komisch, ist sogar die gleiche Währung...

Nur weil ich Recht hab ist es nicht gleich Blödsinn. Aber schade das man das durch die zu dunkel Grüne Brille nicht erkennen kann...
Wären das AMD Grafikkarten wäre dir die Argumentation wohl lieber was?
Aber ich mein du musst die Preispolitik ja verteidigen, hast ja schon eine überteuerte Karte gekauft... wärst ja sonst auch nicht Glaubwürdig.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Juni 2016)

@GEChun

Oh mein Gott, viel eher solltest du deine ROTE Brille mal ganz fix wieder abnehmen.

Ich nutze übrigens Karten BEIDER Lager. 

Und was ich für mich PERSÖNLICH als zu teuer oder nicht betrachte lass mal gekonnt meine Sorge sein.
Zur Info, die Hälfte davon hab ich durch den Verkauf meiner bisherigen Karte erbracht und die andere Hälfte durch Geburtstag Geldgeschenke.

Genauso hatte ich mehr als einmal das gute Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis der kommenden RX 480 gelobt. 

Nur mir als potenzieller Käufer der JETZT mehr Leistung braucht und nicht erst im ca. einem halben Jahr mit Vega, hilft das auch nicht weiter.

Wo hab ich denn im übrigen die Preis Politik verteidigt?

Ich habe dir ganz klare Tatsachen einzeln gar mit Links belegt und sogar deine kuriosen Preisangaben die von dir genannten Karten widerlegt.

Mach dich daher bitte nicht mit solchen Aussagen, wie PCGH schreibe den Preis für Nvidia vor, lächerlich...

Das die Preise gerade in Europa viel zu hoch angesetzt sind ist ja kein Geheimnis. Aber auch das hatte ich bereits schon hier und in anderen Threads kritisiert.

Wenn du an einer sachlichen Diskussion interessiert bist, dann versteck dich auch bitte nicht hinter solchen Aussagen wie dunkelgrüner Brille oder Fanboy und entkräfte meine Aussagen mit klaren Belegen, so wie ich es mit deinen getan hab.

Ansonsten ist das Netz und die Community dein Freund und Helfer.
Ich habe für dich nu mehr als genug Informationsarbeit geleistet.
Der REST liegt bei dir. ^^


----------



## Schrotti (24. Juni 2016)

Wenn ihr was zu klären habt dann macht das per PN aber nicht hier!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Juni 2016)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Wenn ihr was zu klären habt dann macht das per PN aber nicht hier!


Wir sprachen über das im Threat angesprochene Thema. 
Dass da war: "Wie findet ihr die Preise der GTX 1080/GTX 1070?"

Kritisiere lieber diejenigen die hier Seitenlang Kaufempfehlungen für andere
hier aufgeführte Systeme geführt hatten. O.o

Zumal den ganzen Tag seit heute Morgen, keiner mehr etwas zu geschrieben hatte. 

Aber zur deiner Beruhigung, das Thema war von meiner Seite her eh schon längst gegessen.


----------



## sleipDE (24. Juni 2016)

So langsam werden die 980ti Karten vom Preis her sehr interessant, die EVGA ist heute nochmal gefallen auf mittlerweile 428€, bei unter 400€ werde ich wohl schwach 

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1070 und 1080 sind definitiv viel zu teuer und die Custom Designs sehr schlecht verfügbar, ich warte jetzt noch nächsten Mittwoch ab wie die RX480 wird und wenn die nix wird werde ich mich wohl nach einer 980ti umsehen.


----------



## Intel22nm (25. Juni 2016)

sleipDE schrieb:


> 1070 und 1080 sind definitiv viel zu teuer und die Custom Designs sehr schlecht verfügbar, ...



Meine 1070 Custom kam bereits letzten Freitag per DHL an, zugegeben, habe sehr entschlossen bestellt. 

100 Euro Unterschied im Kaufpreis (deine geforderten 400 zu meinen bezahlten 499), dafür bekommt man 100€/0,25€(kWh)=400 kWh. Eine GTX980TI verbraucht mehr, im OC/Game Betrieb schätze ich 100 Watt. Das sind 4000 Stunden. Bei 4 Stunden pro Tag Zocken demnach 1000 Tage, rund 3 Jahre. Das lohnt sich nicht, Strom ist zu billig für stundenweises Spielen.

Anders die Rechnung bei BOINC oder Folding@home. Lässt man durchlaufen mit 24h/Tag bleiben 4000/24=166 Tage, innerhalb eines Jahres ist der Mehrpreis amortisiert. Dann sind beide Kaufpreise sozusagen "gleich". Nach den 166 Tagen spart die 1070 Strom und Kosten.

Das ist die grobe Gegenüberstellung, in der Praxis kann man natürlich eine 980TI ebenfalls sparsamer betreiben und auf die benötigten fps herunterschrauben per power target.

Fazit:
Wer auf die Betriebskosten achtet, der kann eine 1070 nur mit kruder Logik "teuer" finden. *Als Gamer, der nur gelegentlich spielt, zählen in der Tat nur die fps pro Euro.* Strom ist zu billig, erst wer viel Strom verbraucht, der fängt bei den Komponenten sehr genau hinzuschauen.

Eine andere Logik: Geld auf der Bank bringt keine Zinsen mehr, diese 100 Euro weniger auf dem Konto bringen jedoch beim Kauf einer stromsparsamen Hardware *Zinsen*. In Form eingesparter Stromkosten. Nachvollziehbar?


----------



## GEChun (25. Juni 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> @GEChun
> 
> Oh mein Gott, viel eher solltest du deine ROTE Brille mal ganz fix wieder abnehmen.
> 
> ...



Und ich hab mehr als genügend Gegenbeweise geliefert.
P.S. Ich hatte noch nie eine AMD Grafikkarte. Bezüglich der roten Brille.

Den Beitrag von Schrotti fand ich ebenfalls sehr unangebracht.


----------



## Guru4GPU (9. Juli 2016)

mMn könnte die 1070 auch nur 400€ und die GTX 1080 nur 600€ kosten


----------



## marvinj (9. Juli 2016)

Eigentlich bin ich bei den Preisen raus- aber die Leistung lockt schon. Aber erst mit einem Monitor in 21:9 und 34 Zoll. Das zockt dann aber den Geldbeutel leer.
Letztendlich überzeugen mich die Custom Designs sehr und die Rohleistung ist schon der Hammer 
Irgendwann werde ich dieses JAhr wohl aufrüsten. Ob 70 oder 80 weiß ich aber nicht nicht ...


----------



## Primer (10. Juli 2016)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> mMn könnte die 1070 auch nur 400€ und die GTX 1080 nur 600€ kosten



Ich hoffe ja mal das es mit bessere Verfügbarkeit (1080) auch dahin geht^^


----------



## Johnny05 (10. Juli 2016)

Ganz ehrlich,diese Preistreiberei von Nvidia mache Ich seit Jahren nicht mehr mit.Nvidia meint ja schon länger Sie könnten für ihre Produkte verlangen was sie wollen.Gut die Fanboys werden es auch weiterhin fressen,egal auch wenn eine Einsteigerkarte von Nvidia 450 € kosten würde.Ich finde die Leistung von 1070 und 1080 für diese Mondpreise eher unverschämt und von daher bekommt AMD weiterhin mein Geld auch wenn diese sic nicht grade mit Ruhm bekleckert haben.Meine R 9 290 wird bis Vega noch durchhalten müssen.


----------



## Primer (10. Juli 2016)

Blöd halt wenn die "Fanboys" über Wochen oder gar Monate alle Bestände leer kaufen...egal zu welchem Preis. Was will man sagen? Nvidia, bzw. die Händler (die an der Verknappung wahrscheinlich ebenso über das Normal verdienen) machens halt irgendwo richtig.....trotz unverschämter Preise.

Und AMD machts im Moment eher falsch, was der ganze High End Markt zu spüren bekommt. Es fehlt schlicht das Konkurrenzprodukt das die Preise von 1070/1080 drückt.


----------



## Intel22nm (10. Juli 2016)

marvinj schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich bei den Preisen raus- aber ...
> Irgendwann werde ich dieses JAhr wohl aufrüsten. Ob 70 oder 80 weiß ich aber nicht nicht ...



Erkennst du den Widerspruch?



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich,diese  Preistreiberei von Nvidia mache Ich seit Jahren nicht mehr mit.Nvidia  meint ja schon länger Sie könnten für ihre Produkte verlangen was sie  wollen.Gut die Fanboys werden es auch weiterhin fressen,egal auch wenn  eine Einsteigerkarte von Nvidia 450 € kosten würde.Ich finde die  Leistung von 1070 und 1080 für diese Mondpreise eher unverschämt und von  daher bekommt AMD ...



Mondpreise würde niemand bezahlen. Ausser für die Käufer der 1070/1080 sind es eben keine Mondpreise. 



Primer schrieb:


> Blöd halt wenn die "Fanboys" über Wochen oder gar Monate alle Bestände leer kaufen...egal zu welchem Preis. Was will man sagen? Nvidia, bzw. die Händler (die an der Verknappung wahrscheinlich ebenso über das Normal verdienen) machens halt irgendwo richtig.....trotz unverschämter Preise.
> 
> Und AMD machts im Moment eher falsch, was der ganze High End Markt zu spüren bekommt. Es fehlt schlicht das Konkurrenzprodukt das die Preise von 1070/1080 drückt.



Was nun - ist Nvidia zu teuer oder AMD schuld ... 

Fanboys kaufen die Bestände leer und sind *deshalb schuld* am noch hohen Einführungspreis? Über Monate, weil die 

Der Markt für Grafikkarten wird beherrscht von Nvidia und AMD. Beide suchen sich - meiner Meinung - ihren Absatzmarkt, Nvidia das obere Segment, AMD das untere, es gibt Ausreißer, doch über die Jahr(zehnt)e hinweg kann man das pauschalisieren.

Schlechte Produktpolitik haben schon beide Hersteller demonstriert. Ist alles nachzulesen bzw. der meisten Leser haben Eigenerfahrung damit.

*Vor wenigen Wochen* wurde die ersten beiden Pascal Karten eingeführt, jetzt wird gemeckert, die seien zu teuer, jeder in der Kaufberatung will wissen, ob man abwarten sollte. Ja was denn sonst, so man sparen will? 

Mein Eindruck
Bei Nvidia wird *vorauseilend Preistreiberei* unterstellt, bei AMD wird vorauseilend das* bessere Preis-Leistung-Produkt* unterstellt.

Dabei ist es im Kern die o.g. Marktaufteilung, Nvidia investiert mehr Geld und setzt ihre Produkte höher an im Preis (will mehr verdienen in der freien Marktwirtschaft, welcher Frevel), AMD reagiert mit dem besser auf die Kundenwünsche angepassten (jene Käufer die abgewartet haben, sic), und alle sind zufrieden. 

AMD hätte (hätte, Fahrradkette) vor Pascal die Preise für die vorhandenen Konkurrenz Produkte (Nano, Fury) senken können und so den Markt von Nvidia abgraben, wollten die am Ende auch nur Geld verdienen?  

Steht irgendwo im fiktiven Marktgesetz für Spieler Hardware: "Die Hersteller verpflichten sich zu Preisabsprachen und gleichzeitiger Veröffentlichung ihrer Neuentwicklungen. So ist gewährleistet, dass jeder Spielfreund für Upgrades denselben Zugang zum Markt hat."

Manchen muss man´s öfter sagen: Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Alles andere wäre Kommunismus. Also kaufen die Kapitalisten sich ´ne Nvidia und die Kommunisten ´ne AMD? Falsche Analogie.

Den Kommunismus gibt es übrigens tatsächlich im Hardware Sektor: nennt sich onboard Grafik. Bildausgabe für alle.


----------



## soa123 (10. Juli 2016)

für mich bleibt nur die 1060. die 70 und 80 sind mir zu teuer, die 480 ist noch nicht fertig (pci problem, idle power problem)


----------



## DaHell63 (10. Juli 2016)

Intel22nm schrieb:


> .........



Einer der besten Beiträge die ich zu dem Thema gelesen habe.

Die AMD RX 480 Custom wird sich in einem Preisbereich von ca. 300€ bewegen.
Angenommen AMD zaubert eine Karte  mit der Leistung einer GTX 1070 Custom aus dem Hut.
Was glaubt Ihr in welchem Preisbereich wir uns dann  bewegen würden?


----------



## addicTix (10. Juli 2016)

GTX 1080 zu teuer für einen Performance Chip.


----------



## -Xe0n- (10. Juli 2016)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Einer der besten Beiträge die ich zu dem Thema gelesen habe.
> 
> Die AMD RX 480 Custom wird sich in einem Preisbereich von ca. 300€ bewegen.
> Angenommen AMD zaubert eine Karte  mit der Leistung einer GTX 1070 Custom aus dem Hut.
> Was glaubt Ihr in welchem Preisbereich wir uns dann  bewegen würden?



Die nächste Karte seitens AMD die spannend sein wird ist die 490, die durch AMD und Sapphire inderekt bestätigt wurde. Wird aber wohl auch GDDR5(X) besitzen


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (11. Juli 2016)

Da fehlt ein Punkt beim Abstimmen, denn ich finde die Preise auf gut Deutsch "Beschissen"


----------



## Blende8 (11. Juli 2016)

Mir sind beide zu teuer. Ich habe letztes Jahr meinen Rechner mit einer 980ti ausgestattet und den für meine Jungs mit einer 970er und das reicht für die nächste Zeit noch dicke.

Blende8


----------



## JaJa81 (11. Juli 2016)

die beiden sind super karten,doch finde ich die preise überzogen und zu teuer.ihr sucht ja noch die günstigsten onlinepreise raus,aber in pc geschäften gibt es unter 500€ garnicht erst an eine gtx 1070.hammerkarten aber zu teuer für mich.


----------



## netheral (11. Juli 2016)

Beide viel zu teuer für mich. Mein Budget ist maximal 200 - 300 Euro - da wird eine 1070 (neu) vor Release der Nachfolgerin niemals landen. Wobei ich den Preis der 1070 deutlich fairer finde als den der 1080: Derzeit wüsste ich für mich keinen Grund - wenn ich das Budget hätte - mich für eine 1080 zu entscheiden, gerade unter dem Wissen, dass irgendwann eine -Ti oder Titan kommt.

Was mich noch mehr interessiert als die aktuellen Preise: Wo sollen dann diese Karten angesetzt werden? Vorausgesetzt 1070 und 1080 bleiben Preisstabil, dann muss zwischen 1080 und 1080 Ti eine gewisse Pufferschicht sein, damit die Leute noch die 1080 kaufen. Eine 1080 für 750 und eine 1080 Ti für 800 Euro ergibt keinen Sinn. Also wäre die Ti dann wahrscheinlich auf altem Titan-Niveau. Und selbige landet dann wo? Ich will's garnicht wissen.

Aber mir macht das wenig aus, ich kann mit meiner Karte sicherlich noch ein Jahr absolut problemlos weitermachen. Würde die sich nicht so strigent weigern, zu Aftermarket-Kühlern kompatibel zu sein (und einen hässlichen Arctic Mono knall ich mir bestimmt nicht ins Case), wäre ich wirklich zufrieden. Und es kommt ja auch noch eine 1060, die in anderen Gewässern fischt.


----------



## Phoenix2lux (12. Juli 2016)

GTX 1080: zu teuer.
GTX 1070: gerade so an der Grenze von fair. 400€ wären ideal (Preis / Leistung).

Der unterschied von $ zu € ist schon enorm, trotzt Steuern / Lieferkosten etc...
Meiner Meinung nach werden die Preise nochmal ein wenig fallen wenn die Custom Karten der RX 400er Reihe erhältlich sind.

Persönlich werde ich mir die 1070 zulegen wenn Diese um die 400€ zu kaufen ist.


----------



## Nathenhale (13. Juli 2016)

Primer schrieb:


> Blöd halt wenn die "Fanboys" über Wochen oder gar Monate alle Bestände leer kaufen...egal zu welchem Preis. Was will man sagen? Nvidia, bzw. die Händler (die an der Verknappung wahrscheinlich ebenso über das Normal verdienen) machens halt irgendwo richtig.....trotz unverschämter Preise.
> 
> Und AMD machts im Moment eher falsch, was der ganze High End Markt zu spüren bekommt. Es fehlt schlicht das Konkurrenzprodukt das die Preise von 1070/1080 drückt.


All Hail Britania! All Hail Britania! 

upps. Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist das ich die Preise der Karten für Übertrieben halte


----------



## Nathenhale (13. Juli 2016)

ΔΣΛ;8294710 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast scheinbar nicht verstanden dass ich die Amd Beispiel gewählt habe, um aufzuzeigen dass dies ein allgemein Trend ist, das dies nicht Nvidia spezifisch ist, wo hat Amd dort diesen Top Preis?
> Meine Brille ist übrigens *Dunkel Grün*  na und, bin stolz auf meine GTX1080@WaKü, habe seit Amd ATI gekauft keine Radeon mehr gekauft, ich stehe wenigstens dazu wo andere es durch Hinterlist zu leugnen versuchen, nicht falsch verstehen denn dies ändert nichts an den Tatsachen.
> 
> 
> ...


Frage kommt man mit Wasser über die Magischen 2.1GHZ mit der 1080?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Juli 2016)

Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten, mir sind moderate Temperaturen und eine niedrige Geräuschkulisse wichtiger, darum ist mein System unter Last auch sehr sehr leise, und ich jage keine Rekorde.
Aber wenn man sich ansieht das selbst eine aufgemotzte Karte mit enorm starker Kühlung die 2,1GHz nur selten schafft (Beispiel), bezweifle ich das dies allzu oft vorkommt, 2,1GHz bei GTX1080 ist wohl so was wie ab 1,6GHz bei einer GTX980 (Link), aber abschließend kann man dies noch nicht sagen denn dies ist eine pure Vermutung meinerseits, es sind zwar schon viele GTX1080 verkauft worden aber den Käufern muss man zeit geben und Umfragen abwarten.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juli 2016)

GTX 1070: Angemessen; werde ich kaufen.


----------



## Rahijenysios (4. September 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Rahijenysios (4. September 2016)

Ende 2012 bis Anfang 2013 schaute ich mich nach neuer Hardware um und da mir die 530€ für die GTX680 zuviel für meinen Geldbeutel gewesen sind, entschied ich mich für die "Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition Vapor-X" für 380€-400€, zu seiner Zeit ein Top Gerät und bezahlbar denn ich rüstete alles neu ein 
Dann rund 1 Jahr bis zum jeweils nächsten Modell das dann je um rund 80€/90€ mehr kostete :/ 
Bedingt der Inflation wären 15€-20€ je neues Modell gerechtfertigt gewesen und nicht mehr. 
Und genau hier sieht man, dass wir nur Abgezockt werden.

Sry aber so nicht...........................................MbG Rahi


----------



## MeinerMeinungNach (4. September 2016)

Der EURO/DOLLAR Kurs ist in diesem Zeitraum ja nur um ungefähr 20% eingebrochen, das hat natürlich überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf den Preis, neeeiiiiinnnn,


----------



## Jiko (14. September 2016)

Inzwischen finde ich, dass die ersten 1070-Karten in einen attraktiven Bereich fallen. Ich beobachte das mal noch 1-2 Monate und entscheide dann zwischen einer 1060 und einer 1070.


----------



## EmoJack (15. September 2016)

Rahijenysios schrieb:


> Ende 2012 bis Anfang 2013 schaute ich mich nach neuer Hardware um und da mir die 530€ für die GTX680 zuviel für meinen Geldbeutel gewesen sind, entschied ich mich für die "Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition Vapor-X" für 380€-400€, zu seiner Zeit ein Top Gerät und bezahlbar denn ich rüstete alles neu ein
> Dann rund 1 Jahr bis zum jeweils nächsten Modell das dann je um rund 80€/90€ mehr kostete :/
> Bedingt der Inflation wären 15€-20€ je neues Modell gerechtfertigt gewesen und nicht mehr.
> Und genau hier sieht man, dass wir nur Abgezockt werden.
> ...



Ich kann die Denkweise dahinter grundsätzlich nicht verstehen. Ja, der Nachfolger kostet mehr... aber das ist ja auch erstmal zweitrangig. Es geht doch um die Leistung, die ggü. der letzten Generation gewonnen wurde. Wenn eine 1070 zwar das selbe kostet wie eine 970 zu Markterscheinung, aber ausserhalb von künstlichen Benchmarks keine verbesserung bringt, dann ist das eine Frechheit, wenn eine Karte die dreifache Leistung für 80€ mehr bringt ist ein riesen Zugewinn, da viele Leute dann getrost ein namentliches "Downgrade" in der neuen Generation machen können und trotzdem großen Benefit haben. 
Die Realtität liegt natürlich zwischen den beiden Beispielen, aber ich finde, man sollte einfach mal aufhören namen von Karten/GPUs mit dem Preisschild auf die Waagschale zu legen. Denn wer so denkt darf sich nicht beschweren, wenn NVIDIA irgendwann (oder manche würden sagen auch heute schon) aus seiner Fertigung nicht das optimum heraus holt - wozu auch, wenn die Leute sich dann nur über den steigenden Preis ärgern statt über die gewonnene Leistung freuen?


----------



## -Xe0n- (15. September 2016)

EmoJack schrieb:


> Ich kann die Denkweise dahinter grundsätzlich nicht verstehen. Ja, der Nachfolger kostet mehr... ?



Nein eben nicht. Die neuen Chips sind sogar kleiner -> es passen mehr auf einen Waver -> ausbeute höher -> Produktion günstiger.


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht. Die neuen Chips sind sogar kleiner -> es passen mehr auf einen Waver -> ausbeute höher -> Produktion günstiger.



Die Kosten definieren sich doch nicht alleine durch die Zahl der Chips pro Wafer.

Neben Ausbeute sind hauptsächlich Entwicklungskosten des Chips und der Karten sowie Treiber- und Softwareentwicklung die Hauptfaktoren.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. September 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht. Die neuen Chips sind sogar kleiner -> es passen mehr auf einen Waver -> ausbeute höher -> Produktion günstiger.


Ja und ein Scheinwerfer wirft Scheine...

Die Fertigungsverfahren werden immer komplizierter und keinesfalls von der auf einen Waver passenden Menge Chips aufgefangen. Darum befinden sich nachher zwar alles gleiche Chips auf dem Waver, allerdings in unterschiedlicher Güte. Um nicht die Hälfte entsorgen zu müssen werden die dann je nach Güte als kleinere Varianten verkauft. Was aber letztendlich wenig Hinweise gibt wieviele Chips in Vollausbau funktionieren und wieviele man noch zurecht stutzen muss vor Verkauf als 1060 oder 1070, z.B..

Fakt ist aber, dass die Fertigung in 16nm lange Zeit große Probleme gemacht hat.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. September 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht. Die neuen Chips sind sogar kleiner -> es passen mehr auf einen Waver -> ausbeute höher -> Produktion günstiger.


Jein, auf lange Sich ja, aber kurz bis mittelfristig nein, der Konkurrenzkampf zwingt die Hersteller viel schneller auf kleinere Fertigungen zu wechseln als es klug wäre, denn mit kleinere Fertigungen kann man die Leistung/Takt erhöhen und den verbrauch verringern, dadurch ist man in den Benchmarks vorne was zu mehr Verkäufen führt, würden die Hersteller erst ein verfahren nutzen wenn es ausgereift ist wäre man Technologisch Jahre hinter dem Konkurrenten (sieht man "ungewollt" bei Amd CPU's, 32nm Vishera zu 14nm Broadwell-E/Skylake), darum nimmt man eine Zeitlang höhere Ausfallraten in kauf um gut im Geschäft zu bleiben.


----------



## EmoJack (16. September 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht. Die neuen Chips sind sogar kleiner -> es passen mehr auf einen Waver -> ausbeute höher -> Produktion günstiger.



Nicht? Also wenn ich die UVPs einer 970 mit einer 1070 vergleiche, dann kostet der Nachfolger schon mehr... 
Und ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die Materialkosten eines Wavers beim Gesamtpreis einer Grafikkarte recht wenig ins Gewicht fallen. Also selbst wenn man das zu 100% auf den kunden umlegt, werden da keine relevanten Beträge raus kommen. Wobei das jetz ne Vermutung ist, da ich mich bisher nicht damit befasst hab, eigene GPUs herzustellen,kann ich da auch sauber daneben liegen...


----------



## kratpi (16. September 2016)

EmoJack schrieb:


> Ich kann die Denkweise dahinter grundsätzlich nicht verstehen. Ja, der Nachfolger kostet mehr... aber das ist ja auch erstmal zweitrangig. Es geht doch um die Leistung, die ggü. der letzten Generation gewonnen wurde. Wenn eine 1070 zwar das selbe kostet wie eine 970 zu Markterscheinung, aber ausserhalb von künstlichen Benchmarks keine verbesserung bringt, dann ist das eine Frechheit, wenn eine Karte die dreifache Leistung für 80€ mehr bringt ist ein riesen Zugewinn, da viele Leute dann getrost ein namentliches "Downgrade" in der neuen Generation machen können und trotzdem großen Benefit haben.


Mehr Leistung gleich mehr Geld ist schon eine komische Schlussfolgerung. Wie ist es dann mit Autos, Prozessoren, Handys... Selbst in der Arbeit wird die Leistung gesteigert und das steht dann im Verhältnis zum Entgelt? 

Zur Preisfindung gehört etwas mehr. Die Tendenz geht aber in Richtung Kosten reduzieren auf Teufel komm raus und die Gewinnspanne maximal erhöhen.


----------



## Decrypter (17. September 2016)

> Es geht doch um die Leistung, die ggü. der letzten Generation gewonnen  wurde. Wenn eine 1070 zwar das selbe kostet wie eine 970 zu  Markterscheinung, aber ausserhalb von künstlichen Benchmarks keine  verbesserung bringt, dann ist das eine Frechheit, wenn eine Karte die  dreifache Leistung für 80€ mehr bringt ist ein riesen Zugewinn, da viele  Leute dann getrost ein namentliches "Downgrade" in der neuen Generation  machen können und trotzdem großen Benefit haben.



Wenn man so denken würde, dann wären wir 2-3 Generationen weiter bei 1000€ für einen schnöden Midrange Chip. Denn eine Karte gleicher Leistungsklasse innerhalb 2 Generationen wird immer mehr Leistung bieten. Das, was aber derzeit geschieht, sind ganz andere Dimensionen. So ein eklatanter Preisanstieg bei zwischen hier Maxwell/Pascal ist nicht im geringsten mit höherer Leistung zu rechtfertigen. Auch der vielzitierte Wechselkurs spielt allenfalls eine Nebenrolle. Denn eine GTX 980 kostete unmittelbar vor Erscheinen der 1080 um die 600€. Die 1080 als direktes Nachfolgemodell aber mal glatt um die 200€ mehr. Das ein Nachfolgemodell zu Beginn moderat mehr kosten kann, war eigentlich schon immer so. Aber bei so einen heftigen Aufschlag müßte der Wechselkurs schon innerhalb kürzester Zeit ins Bodenlose abgestürzt sein, wenn man da den Schuldigen suchen würde. Aber das ist ja bekanntlich nicht der Fall.

Hier liegen die Gründe eindeutig in Santa Clara. Man wußte anscheinend genau, das man wird konkurrenzlos sein wird mit den neuen Karten. Und in solchen Situationen kann man es sich "problemlos" leisten, einen heftigen Dreh an der Preisschraube zu tätigen. Zumal man sich anscheinend bewußt gewesen ist, das die Fanbasis vielleicht zwar murren würde, aber letzendlich die Pille trotzdem klaglos schlucken wird. Der Fall GTX 970 hat ja gezeigt, was passiert, wenn man seine Kunden für blöd verkauft. Nämlich faktisch gar nichts.

Raff hat das in der Print zur Pascal Titan ziemlich treffend beschrieben, was da derzeit bei den Grünen läuft. Und wenn Raff als Enthusiast der Meinung ist, das Nvidia den Bogen reichlich überspannt hat, sagt das mMn schon eine Menge aus. Das in der Print bezog sich zwar auf die Titan. Aber man kann das eigentlich auch 1:1 auf die anderen Karten anwenden.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. September 2016)

Hatte eine 1080 aber nur für ein paar Tage werde jetzt aber wohl auf eine 1080Ti warten. Leider hat Sie bei mir nicht richtig funktioniert. Preise ja aber wohl durch schwachen Euro und mangelnde Konkurrenz bedingt so hoch.


----------



## Intel22nm (17. September 2016)

*Mit Pascal falten lassen: Folding@home im PCGH Team (oder wie man will)*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Der Fall GTX 970 hat ja gezeigt, was passiert, wenn man seine Kunden für blöd verkauft. Nämlich faktisch gar nichts.



Sehe ich völlig anders.
- Die zufriedenen 970 Besitzer sind weiterhin zufrieden.
- Es gab - begrenzt auf kooperierende Händler - eine Rückgabemöglichkeit. 
- Es wurden sämtliche Grafikkarten Nutzer durch die breite Mediendiskussion sensibilisiert.
- Produktbeschreibungen werden m.E. in Zukunft genauer sein.
- Die Situation heute ist m.M. diese: die Käufer wollen nutzbaren VRAM und gekaufen gezielt anhand nachvollziehbaren Testergebnissen.

Dann hat der VRAM Skandal doch letzten Endes positive Nachwirkungen, gerade für die Kunden.

Preiskalkulation ist ein anderes Blatt.



Decrypter schrieb:


> Raff hat das in der Print zur Pascal Titan ziemlich treffend  beschrieben, was da derzeit bei den Grünen läuft. Und wenn Raff als  Enthusiast der Meinung ist, das Nvidia den Bogen reichlich überspannt  hat, sagt das mMn schon eine Menge aus. Das in der Print bezog sich zwar  auf die Titan. Aber man kann das eigentlich auch 1:1 auf die anderen  Karten anwenden.



Jedes Modell positioniert sich auf dem Markt, anhand absolutem Preis, (Einkommenssituation der Zielgruppe im Absatzmarkt), Konkukurrenz Preisen, Händler Preiskalkulation seit Veröffentlichungstermin, der Preisdynamik aufgrund Verfügbarkeit, nicht zuletzt geschuldet der Ungeduld der Käufer, also Nachfragedruck. 

Eine Titan spricht m.E. eine spezielle Zielgruppe an.

Zum on topic 1070/1080: Wer verkauft hat (Recht und) richtig kalkuliert.  Wer auf seiner Ware hocken bleibt, muss die Preis nach unten korrigieren. Oder hoffen, bei der Konkurrenz geht irgendwas gründlich schief, wie z.B. immense Treiberprobleme, Defekte aufgrund falscher Kühlungsdesign, Reklamationen wg. unerwarteter Lautheit, Surren, Fiepen usw.

Meine 1070 war ein früher Kauf, als die ersten OpenCL/FAHBench Benchmarks in den englischsprachigen Reviews vorlagen, war der Kauf beschlossen, selbst im Spartakt bei ~50% TDP schafft Pascal 500kPPD, hohe Leistung, minimaler Verbrauch, maximale Effizienz, ein etwaiger höherer Kaufpreis relativiert sich binnen Monate, die effektiv Kühlung eines "Gaming Modells", die auf höhere Wärmeabgabe ausgelegt sind, bedeutet minimale Lautstärke. Was will man mehr.  Selbst in Spielen ist ein stromsparender Takt-Spannungspunkt völlig ausreichend.

Ein abschließendes Urteil würde ich ehrlicherweise in 2-3 Jahren abgeben, die Hardware niemals vor dem Ableben loben . im Nachhinein lassen sich solche Aussagen wie Bogen überspannt viel leichter hinterfragen, angesichts der weiteren Entwicklung von GPU Modellen. Ich sehe Pascal als überzeugendes Produkt, preis>wertig. Gemessen jedoch an eher spielefernen Kriterien, nämlich nutzbarer Rohleistung der Shader, unter CUDA im Projekt GPUgrid wird sich das noch erweisen müssen, dort läuft die Anwendung bisher nur unter Linux im Beta Stadium.

P.S. Wer´s verpasst hat: *Folding @ Home 2016: Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag ab 21.9. (...)*, die Voraussetzung für das Gewinnspiel von 100k Punkten schafft man mit einer Pascal GPU in wenigen Stunden bis innerhalb Tagesfrist.


----------

